# Sticky  What do you do for a living?



## Ltblue

Hey guys sorry if this thread has already been started, but I was just wondering since we all have some form of SA; what do you guys do for a living? I'm a small business owner now, but the job that I had that was the worst combination with SA was being a waiter lol.. Funny thing was that while I worked as one, it wasn't that bad. The worst part was having to talk to a table of 10-12 people, and I'm the get nervous, sweating SA type.. haha


----------



## Mithun

Talking to a group of people when everyone stares at you is horrible. 

I work as a Computer Software Engineer(Software developer), which is the only source of income for all my living expenses.


----------



## blue the puppy

education/human development research


----------



## Jonni

I'm a web, graphic and print designer. I work part freelance from home and part time for a boring, blandly corporate car leasing company. I enjoy the freelance part because I feel much more creative when I am working alone, and the work is varied. 

I really hate the 2 days spent in the office. I always have a fear that when someone looks at my screen they are judging my unfinished work! :um (even though I know they probably aren't.)

I used to work full time in the office but I couldn't cope with the meetings, presentations, office politics etc. I was on the verge of quitting but we came to an agreement which turned out okay for me


----------



## rgrwng

information technician... assistant. i do mostly lower-level troubleshooting and help desk stuff. i have my own desk, and interact with the same people over and over again.


----------



## LeftyFretz

Wild animal keeper / sea lion trainer. I do shows in front of crowds of people multiple times a day. SA nightmare? I got over it.


----------



## Ltblue

LeftyFretz said:


> Wild animal keeper / sea lion trainer. I do shows in front of crowds of people multiple times a day. SA nightmare? I got over it.


You got over it probably because your doing something fun and you enjoy it. Don't even have time to think about SA.. Nice job btw.


----------



## Owl-99

As little as possible.


----------



## Mlochail

Bakery - sux


----------



## Lonelyguy

Auto mechanic


----------



## nameless56

im a blogger/401k specialist/life insurance form filler/ chauffeur/ slave


----------



## pita

Book midwife.


----------



## leonardess

wetnurse.


----------



## avoidobot3000

leonardess said:


> wetnurse.


That sounds like a sucky job.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Banking and punting babies!


----------



## cpuzManiac

student still living at home with parents. work part time on campus at my college for the college tech support.


----------



## DiceMan

Professional cuddler, one of the new up coming professions.


----------



## Northern Lights

I'm an office clerk at a company's constructional engineering department.


----------



## Kchloee

Administrative Assistant.


----------



## Lasair

Health care assistant/ student nurse


----------



## farmer1

organic pig farmer


----------



## low

Cleaner. I could be depressed about that but the truth is I enjoy it and it's practical for me. Most conversation goes as far as morning 'hello' at the start of a shift and then I can put my head down and work.


----------



## lonesomeboy

Engineer Software/Automation


----------



## Volp

Warehouse work, not to happy with myself. At least its one of the good companies - paid vacations, benefits, and dealable hr. pay. Some of the other warehouses should be avoided - temp-agency hiring that pay just a little over min. wage and have no benefits.


----------



## rgrwng

IT assistant for the city library. easy work, sometimes.


----------



## Ltblue

Some of you guy's job aren't so bad..most of them are keep-to-yourself mainly. Any one with a job that evolves a lot of communications?


----------



## Neptunus

avoidobot3000 said:


> That sounds like a sucky job.
> 
> 
> leonardess said:
> 
> 
> 
> wetnurse.
Click to expand...

:lol


----------



## blue the puppy

Berry Man Man Man Man said:


> Professional cuddler, one of the new up coming professions.


how do i book an appointment?


----------



## firestar

Ltblue said:


> Some of you guy's job aren't so bad..most of them are keep-to-yourself mainly. Any one with a job that evolves a lot of communications?


ESL teacher. It was tough when I started (and for a very long time after that), but I think I've pretty much adapted by now.


----------



## Ltblue

firestar said:


> ESL teacher. It was tough when I started (and for a very long time after that), but I think I've pretty much adapted by now.


I was in ESL when I was in elementary school lol.. Loved that class cause I could always leave the main class and tell the teacher I dont understand, and she would just sent me to it. Plus, there was this cute polish girl that was in my class also. She would always go with me to ESL class so we could get the answers haha.


----------



## thewall

I've been working at Cartridge World for about a year. We refill you empty ink cartridges and pretend that they'll work again. 

The business is failing so I found a new job at my university as a food cashier/server, which I'm starting Monday.


----------



## Ltblue

thewall said:


> I've been working at Cartridge World for about a year. We refill you empty ink cartridges and pretend that they'll work again.
> 
> The business is failing so I found a new job at my university as a food cashier/server, which I'm starting Monday.


Lol "Cartridge world"


----------



## heldback

mental health nurse.Very bad choice for me unless working with older patients.Time for a change I think.I am an advocate for individuals with personality disorders though. I definately feel (and have seen first hand) that everyone "labelled" with a personality disorder is treated like complete ****.From the Nurses, social workers and psychiatrists. One mention of the word PD and eyes begin to roll. Ok there are great staff that care and are v considerate and want to help also but alot are so so so fake. Like they are above the patients. Makes me so angry.


----------



## Arterius

Editor/designer.


----------



## intheshadows

night stock at a large supermarket chain.


----------



## Ltblue

intheshadows said:


> night stock at a large supermarket chain.


I have done that in the past, not bad actually.. Your left alone most of the times.


----------



## TheRealM

Janniffy said:


> Health care assistant/ student nurse


Me too


----------



## copper

Work at Community Mental Health. Assistant to Behavioral Psychologist or more like his glorified secretary. I don't have enough degree to do anything else but Case Management filling out paper work all day or being a glorified secretary. Well it is better then wiping clients butts in the group homes. Not really a fun job anymore. Too many stupid witch women running the place now. They don't like men and if it was their choice they would fire everyone of us. They just want their little club there. Sorry for being negative. Had a lot of work stress over the last year due to budget cuts and reorganizing.


----------



## Delicate

I work at the warehouse of a fashion website, the job's really boring but I'm comfortable there now. I used to find it really awkward because it's a family run business but it's more comfortable now there are more staff there. I miss working with customers though because when I was a sales assistant I got more comfortable meeting people and making small talk.


----------



## Lasair

heldback said:


> mental health nurse.Very bad choice for me unless working with older patients.Time for a change I think.I am an advocate for individuals with personality disorders though. I definately feel (and have seen first hand) that everyone "labelled" with a personality disorder is treated like complete ****.From the Nurses, social workers and psychiatrists. One mention of  the word PD and eyes begin to roll. Ok there are great staff that care and are v considerate and want to help also but alot are so so so fake. Like they are above the patients. Makes me so angry.


I like you


----------



## RockNRoll Dream

Training coordinator in a government department. I deal with people constantly, and that's probably what's helped me kick my SA (I think).


----------



## HannahG

Assistant to an Addictions Counsellor (for a quit smoking hotline). Don't be fooled by the fancy title. It's basically a call center with some paper work thrown in. 

My SA isn't that bad there since there's only about 15 people in my department and we're all swing shifts so it's only a few people working together each shift. Sometimes the conversations on the phone get a little awkward though and for some reason we have a lot of people with schizophrenia calling. I can't deal with that. I never know what to say.


----------



## Fairydust

Audio Typist.


----------



## Rocketman1973

Nothing (yet). Been unemployed since 2007. But been in the plumbing trade since 1993. Due to social anxiety and depression, I've had no confidence to complete my apprenticeship. Kind of funny though. Been in the trade for 19 years and still an apprentice. lol Just getting fed up with making mistakes and having people call me names and put me down. I've tried many other jobs though, anywhere from working at a GM truck plant in Ontario, to working Walmart night shift. I just get so scared going to work, that I get panic attacks and drive home and head to bed.


----------



## theseventhkey

Sleep analyst, and no I don't stay home and sleep all day. I analyze people's sleep and breathing patterns to see if they have Obstructive sleep apnea.


----------



## Rocketman1973

^^^ Interesting... I think I have that problem. The last woman I dated actually recorded me sleeping and my snoring sounded pretty bad. I did research and it seems like I have most of the symptoms and risk factors, including obesity. Even during my last surgery, they had trouble intubating me because something was blocking the airway.


----------



## GameGuy

Currently, Im a Desk Clerk for an Air Force Base Manor.

But, hopefully in a few months I'll be using my new College Degree and become a Video Game Designer.


----------



## SoulSoldier

Freelance project manager. I manage web development projects for a small but growing web development firm. Best part is, it's all done from home.


----------



## Soulsurvivor

^^^ Your name!...it's...it's...so similar


----------



## SoulSoldier

Soulsurvivor said:


> ^^^ Your name!...it's...it's...so similar


Yours is too!


----------



## SocialDisaster

I work as an Internal Auditor for an SEC company in Michigan, where I perform testing on financial SOX controls and report deficiencies. I liked my job at first, now I hate it with a passion. This is mostly because my boss despises my performance and tries to do everything in her power to point out every mistake I make. Every day I basically work in fear, because if I'm not perfect, my boss will bring the hammer down. Unfortuntely, I screw up all the time.


----------



## calmncool

I work in mental health. I enjoy it for the most part. I deal with clients one on one and staff the same or 2-3 at a time but work in a fairly small office and have gotten to know most of my coworkers. I am comfortable where I am at. I don't think I ever experienced this before.


----------



## ravens

Right now I'm not working. For the last 20 years I worked with my father in construction.


----------



## Ckg2011

I fail.


----------



## ravens

Ckg2011 said:


> I fail.


You're not a failure. I know what it's like to feel that way. You have to remember that if you have people that care for you then you will never be a failure. You have to keep hope that things will change for the better.


----------



## Ckg2011

ravens said:


> You're not a failure. I know what it's like to feel that way. You have to remember that if you have people that care for you then you will never be a failure. You have to keep hope that things will change for the better.


 I just feel very stuck.

Going back to college is expensive and I don't know how to get the money to go. I do not want to be stuck paying student loans.

The only jobs I will be able to get is a low paying job where I still won't have any money to go out and do anything fun.


----------



## ravens

Ckg2011 said:


> I just feel very stuck.
> 
> Going back to college is expensive and I don't know how to get the money to go. I do not want to be stuck paying student loans.
> 
> The only jobs I will be able to get is a low paying job where I still won't have any money to go out and do anything fun.


I went to a community college for a couple of months after I graduated high school. My family had to move to another state so I had to quit going. I've always wanted to go back to college but I never had the money to do it. I feel the same way that I've never wanted to be stuck paying student loans.

The only job I've ever had was as a brick laborer. When I started back in 1990 I was making $5 an hour. When my father had to quit working because of his stroke I was making $12 an hour. If I went out to get a job it would be a low paying job too.

I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Ckg2011

ravens said:


> I went to a community college for a couple of months after I graduated high school. My family had to move to another state so I had to quit going. I've always wanted to go back to college but I never had the money to do it. I feel the same way that I've never wanted to be stuck paying student loans.
> 
> The only job I've ever had was as a brick laborer. When I started back in 1990 I was making $5 an hour. When my father had to quit working because of his stroke I was making $12 an hour. If I went out to get a job it would be a low paying job too.
> 
> I hope things work out for you.


 I hope thing work out for you too.


----------



## John316C

I work in the family business - I build commercial marine tanks and create salt mixtures that keep commercial marine life alive.


----------



## Anesthetize

Assembly line operator


----------



## GunnyHighway

I'm a computer technician at a small computer repair store. I'm the lead technician for desktops and Android/Blackberry phones.


----------



## alte

2nd year resident doctor. The subject is interesting but the work with the daily evaluations is stressful.


----------



## helena AU

sales assistant at myers, estee lauder cosmetics. Yes I freak out about here and there. Basically I just have to talk about what I know usually; where things are, skin types vs foundation types usually, questions about prices and I just get to the point of what I know. How ever my boss always says I should smile more, not appear too serious. Whatever. I find some customers prefer it that way anyhow.


----------



## mrneonshuffle

Management at Royal Mail (UK Postal Service). Technically I manage 50 odd people but luckily they pretty much manage themselves most of the time!


----------



## rgrwng

IT desk support for staff and customers


----------



## Gurosan

Moved to Germany 2weeks ago to work as male roomservice maid...
Despite not knowing the language i'm doing ok, + salary is much better than back home.
And best is i feel much much better now since is escaped place that made me go totally mad^^


----------



## Camelleone

international purchasing, I'm so afraid if they need me to travel for business purpose


----------



## Mithun

SoulSoldier said:


> Freelance project manager. I manage web development projects for a small but growing web development firm. Best part is, it's all done from home.


Project Management at your age is quiet surprising.


----------



## Ltblue

rgrwng said:


> information technician... assistant. i do mostly lower-level troubleshooting and help desk stuff. i have my own desk, and interact with the same people over and over again.





rgrwng said:


> IT assistant for the city library. easy work, sometimes.





rgrwng said:


> IT desk support for staff and customers


Lol rgrwng


----------



## SoulSoldier

Mithun said:


> Project Management at your age is quiet surprising.


Yeah, it wasn't really something I was looking for, since I'm more of a follower than a leader. But it just sort of happened. When I joined this firm, it was me and two other contractors. I started out doing content for the websites and social media. Then my boss gradually started tossing more work my way and asked me to manage the other contractors. I learned more about managing and adapted to it fast. We grew drastically over the course of 4-5 months and then my boss gave me the project manager title. Now he's telling me that once we grow some more and he opens up a second office in my state, I'll be the Director of Operations (COO) and in charge of managing the day to day operations of the firm.

Very crazy to think that I might end up a COO at the age of 24. Especially being the introvert that I am.


----------



## Mithun

SoulSoldier said:


> Yeah, it wasn't really something I was looking for, since I'm more of a follower than a leader. But it just sort of happened. When I joined this firm, it was me and two other contractors. I started out doing content for the websites and social media. Then my boss gradually started tossing more work my way and asked me to manage the other contractors. I learned more about managing and adapted to it fast. We grew drastically over the course of 4-5 months and then my boss gave me the project manager title. Now he's telling me that once we grow some more and he opens up a second office in my state, I'll be the Director of Operations (COO) and in charge of managing the day to day operations of the firm.
> 
> Very crazy to think that I might end up a COO at the age of 24. Especially being the introvert that I am.


Oh! special congrats for that and well done!. It's seems like a start-up and its never easy working for a start-up. That's exciting to think about becoming COO at your age and it's not a small achievement.


----------



## rawrguy

Sales Associate at Clarks/Bostonian Outlet.


----------



## Marvel Fantatic

I'm a medical coder but right now I'm working for an insurance company to get some experience and to have them pay for some exams. The job is boring and is related to medical coding in a minor way but I get some nice benefits and work two days at home. Still, come Nov or so (of 2013), I'll be searching for another job.


----------



## DavidisHere

IT Network/Desktop support at an Engineering firm of about 150 people. It's a sweet gig after graduating from college. Get to do a lot of server/network related design and implementation which is what I'm interested in. The IT team only consists of me and the IT manager so it can be hella boring sometimes considering he's 30+ yrs older and we have nothing in common but it pays well..I shouldn't complain.


----------



## WherestheLight

Web/Graphic Designer for large oil company. Blah, but great benefits n salary.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Studying.


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

High school Football/Track coach but trying to become a journalist and not succeeding. But still working at it graduated with a b.a in Mass Comm and trying to not let it become a waste of paper.


----------



## eclips255

I'm a mental health counselor.


----------



## veron

Camelleone said:


> international purchasing, I'm so afraid if they need me to travel for business purpose


Oooooh! Can I have your job? Pretty please? 



SoulSoldier said:


> Very crazy to think that I might end up a COO at the age of 24. Especially being the introvert that I am.


Hey, I think having a manager who's young, thoughtful, and introspective would be cool. Qualities of people like this are terribly underestimated.


----------



## nelby

English teacher. Have to interact with people constantly. Some of my students make me anxious too which completely sucks.

I wish I didn't have to work because it really is hard sometimes; however, I know if I stopped working I would take a ginormous tumble downhill and probably become housebound (no disrespect to people who are-I completely understand how this can happen). Not working is also not an option for me financially. :sus


----------



## mik

CEO and president of my Co..entrepreneur, broker, graphic designer, signage fabrication and design, illustrator, pc tech and net tech, collector, real estate investor, cattle and land investor, marketing representative, web designer, photographer, stock broker and much more.


----------



## splitimage

nelby said:


> English teacher. Have to interact with people constantly. Some of my students make me anxious too which completely sucks.
> 
> I wish I didn't have to work because it really is hard sometimes; however, I know if I stopped working I would take a ginormous tumble downhill and probably become housebound (no disrespect to people who are-I completely understand how this can happen). Not working is also not an option for me financially. :sus


Glad to see that I'm not the only teacher on here. Sometimes I wonder if I got into the right career with SA and all. I'm fine with the kids (I teach Grade 1), but interacting with the other staff and parents makes me very anxious.


----------



## AussiePea

Really a great variety of jobs here and nice to see some are capable of more social jobs as well, fighting the good fight!

I am a design & data engineer in motor racing.


----------



## Noca

eclips255 said:


> I'm a mental health counselor.


What education did you need to get into your career?


----------



## nelby

splitimage said:


> Glad to see that I'm not the only teacher on here. Sometimes I wonder if I got into the right career with SA and all. I'm fine with the kids (I teach Grade 1), but interacting with the other staff and parents makes me very anxious.


I'm also glad to see another teacher. 

I teach 16-19 year olds, a few of whom do make me anxious. I feel so guilty about it and beat myself up about it. I am trying to entertain the idea that my anxiety is not as noticeable as I think which is beginning to help, though.

I quite often just want to hide in my classroom away from the other teachers in my office, but I don't as I know this'll make everything worse.

Thankfully, because I teach in China and don't speak Chinese (and most of the parents don't speak English), we don't have to do parents' evenings. Result!

I also wonder if I did the right thing going into teaching. Am I a masochist? However, my non-anxious self is quite a good teacher, I like to think. Not the best, but I really care about and love my students, and I work damned hard.


----------



## Ltblue

nelby said:


> I'm also glad to see another teacher.
> 
> I teach 16-19 year olds, a few of whom do make me anxious. I feel so guilty about it and beat myself up about it. I am trying to entertain the idea that my anxiety is not as noticeable as I think which is beginning to help, though.
> 
> I quite often just want to hide in my classroom away from the other teachers in my office, but I don't as I know this'll make everything worse.
> 
> Thankfully, because I teach in China and don't speak Chinese (and most of the parents don't speak English), we don't have to do parents' evenings. Result!
> 
> I also wonder if I did the right thing going into teaching. Am I a masochist? However, my non-anxious self is quite a good teacher, I like to think. Not the best, but I really care about and love my students, and I work damned hard.


Do not doubt what you love to do due to Social Anxiety.


----------



## DevilOnMyShoulder

I would love to be able to work. I have M.E and ulcerative colitis which are the primary reasons for me being out of work... but even though I am curing the two "incurable" diseases, I wonder if my social anxiety will allow me to work afterwards :|


----------



## nelby

Ltblue said:


> Do not doubt what you love to do due to Social Anxiety.


You're absolutely right.


----------



## Sage Sagan

Customer service representative. Let me assure you it's a SA sufferer's worst nightmare.


----------



## cybernaut

Nothing for now. I plan to join CIA sometime after uni though.


----------



## forex

Sage Sagan said:


> Customer service representative. Let me assure you it's a SA sufferer's worst nightmare.


lol , i understand you very well, been there it was *torture* !!


----------



## Chieve

Sage Sagan said:


> Customer service representative. Let me assure you it's a SA sufferer's worst nightmare.


im an associate at rite aid

my first few hours ever working a cash register, i got a few ***** people unfortunately because I screwed up because I was just learning how to use the cash register

if anything though, having this job made me stronger, people can be such dicks, and i honestly dont care if a customer is upset when i make an accident


----------



## Sam1911

ratherunique11 said:


> Nothing for now. I plan to join the CIA sometime after uni though.


If you're serious, may I suggest you stop telling people about it. They will ask you if you have told anyone about your plans to join. You can't even tell your family. I failed my polygraph due to anxiety :afr


----------



## cybernaut

Sam1911 said:


> If you're serious, may I suggest you stop telling people about it. They will ask you if you have told anyone about your plans to join. You can't even tell your family. I failed my polygraph due to anxiety :afr


Oh, ok thanks. I'm not 100% sure yet if I want to join since I'm only in my second year of college..but I'll keep that in mind for future reference.


----------



## fraidycat

nurse. I'm in private care now so it's not as intimidating or interactive but there's a real chance I might end up in the ER (interviewed recently).. That I'm scared 
sh**less about even typing it out :/ but nothing beats the training & benefits.

On a side note, I'm told a lot of the new staff are getting it on in that ER so can be entertaining..


----------



## simian4455

Complete bum who leeches off people.


----------



## jessgirl

Audiology technician.


----------



## mario11

Sam1911 said:


> If you're serious, may I suggest you stop telling people about it. They will ask you if you have told anyone about your plans to join. You can't even tell your family. I failed my polygraph due to anxiety :afr


we can apply to CIA? seriously? I thought they are the one who search for the people not the opposite.


----------



## FrozenSlumber

Reception. I hate phones and dealing with people now I work with them. Good exposure although I often want to run away and hide:door

-S-


----------



## HollyBeee84

Title Clerk for a major insurance company... Titles don't talk back but, office politics suck. You always have to way too cheerful non-stop talkers and the people that think the sun rises and set in their a**..

Best job I've had though dealing with SA wise...


----------



## iShana84

LPN working in a nursing facility part time and going to college for RN full time. SA hits me every Thursday before Friday since I only work 3 days. I can handle classmates but I get so full of anxiety when it comes to going to work, I panic. It's not the patients or the work, it's the environment I think. Never had this issue before till I started working for this company. Maybe a job change is needed?:idea


----------



## shaigai

intheshadows said:


> night stock at a large supermarket chain.


May I ask which franchise?


----------



## SketchyA

I paint.


----------



## CalBear

I work in the most despised profession.


----------



## nubly

CalBear said:


> I work in the most despised profession.


Telemarketing? Loan officer? Cop? Drill Sergeant? Politician? Lawyer?


----------



## CalBear

nubly said:


> Telemarketing? Loan officer? Cop? Drill Sergeant? Politician? Lawyer?


Haha you got it! Lawyer.


----------



## lanvin

CalBear said:


> Haha you got it! Lawyer.


How did you manage it with your anxiety? (I'm assuming that's what you have.) Are you a qualified lawyer or still studying? I ask because I've just graduated from law school and the prospect of now applying for jobs and doing the training contract is something I'm finding difficult


----------



## Whatev

Professional cuddler.


----------



## CalBear

lanvin said:


> How did you manage it with your anxiety? (I'm assuming that's what you have.) Are you a qualified lawyer or still studying? I ask because I've just graduated from law school and the prospect of now applying for jobs and doing the training contract is something I'm finding difficult


I'm a qualified attorney one year out from law school. Never participated in moot court or anything like that, also could not bear the thought of doing anything that involves regular court appearances (so no DA or gov. work).

The above reasons are why I got into BigLaw (prestigious Vault firm) and as a first year associate I've gotten to be alone most of the time doing document review.

I went to a T-14 BTW so BigLaw was pretty easy to snag. Have you gone through OCI?


----------



## lanvin

I'm not familiar with the US system but in the UK (yes, I'm up way too late!) there's a two year training with a firm before you qualify. However, the prospect of the interview process is really making me anxious when I thought before I could handle it. That's why I feel I'm applying to lesser established firms rather than magic circle ones because I don't feel I could fake the confidence to impress the partners in the interview - or in the job - (you have to give presentations on your own in front of multiple partners as part of the interview process). I know that's pathetic of me though and I'm seriously considering another career after all the studying which is depressing


----------



## alte

CalBear said:


> I'm a qualified attorney one year out from law school. Never participated in moot court or anything like that, also could not bear the thought of doing anything that involves regular court appearances (so no DA or gov. work).
> 
> The above reasons are why I got into BigLaw (prestigious Vault firm) and as a first year associate I've gotten to be alone most of the time doing document review.
> 
> I went to a T-14 BTW so BigLaw was pretty easy to snag. Have you gone through OCI?


How is it like working in BigLaw? How is the stress? What's your typical day like?


----------



## CalBear

alte said:


> How is it like working in BigLaw? How is the stress?


It's really not that stressful work-wise; but always being ON is the worst part. What I mean is that we need to be plugged in and checking our blackberry's constantly, even at home, because often times the partner of my practice group will call me up at 9:30pm at home with some "major emergency."

BigLaw is great for people with SA because most of the people who got into the top law schools and rose to the top to get into the big firms are not the most social people; in fact, most are major nerds and/or introverts. It's really easy to make friends because you have so much in common with your colleagues and none of you have the time to make friends outside of the firm.

The money doesn't hurt either...


----------



## alte

CalBear said:


> It's really not that stressful work-wise; but always being ON is the worst part. What I mean is that we need to be plugged in and checking our blackberry's constantly, even at home, because often times the partner of my practice group will call me up at 9:30pm at home with some "major emergency."
> 
> BigLaw is great for people with SA because most of the people who got into the top law schools and rose to the top to get into the big firms are not the most social people; in fact, most are major nerds and/or introverts. It's really easy to make friends because you have so much in common with your colleagues and none of you have the time to make friends outside of the firm.
> 
> The money doesn't hurt either...


That sounds very nice. What sort of "major emergencies" are there? Do you get any completely off work time at all during which you don't have to worry about being called for emergencies? How many hours do you work a week?


----------



## CalBear

alte said:


> That sounds very nice. What sort of "major emergencies" are there? Do you get any completely off work time at all during which you don't have to worry about being called for emergencies? How many hours do you work a week?


My billing requirement is 2,000 hours a year. It breaks down to around 160 hours a month, 40 hours a week, but you must remember that billable hour does not equal working hour. Sometimes, I'll be at work for ten hours and only get to bill four hours. If you do the math, that means I could be working 3,000 hours a year - on average 60 hours a week. Around the clock.

Some can deal with this type of work schedule; some can't.

Emergencies are not often, but for instance yesterday I was planning on sleeping in until 8:00am but my phone woke me up. I had 5 emails, one which was sent at 4:30am requiring me to complete an assignment by 12:00pm that same day.

The great thing for me is that you never HAVE to be at work like other jobs that demand you clock in at a certain time, take break at a certain time and only for a certain length, etc. In BigLaw nobody gives a crap when you work or how long you take for lunch as long as you get your assignments done on time.


----------



## flowingmountain

CalBear said:


> Haha you got it! Lawyer.


I knew that was what it was.

I am a department manager in a retail setting. It challenges me all the time. I do well at it and I keep working on myself, its not easy.


----------



## itsjustamber

Work with people who have developmental disabilities.


----------



## UltraShy

Not a damn thing.

I have 17 years experience at this non-career.


----------



## nemesis1

Night watchman.

Basically I get paid minimum wage to watch films on my laptop all night :teeth


----------



## itsjustamber




----------



## IRSadface

Computer repair and refurb. Still on the same crappy wage as I was 10 years ago.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Accounting clerk. Typical Monday-Friday, 9-5 schedule.


----------



## TheRunaway

Network Engineer, I have worked the same shift (2 x 12 hour days, 3x 12 hour nights, five days off, then 3 days, 2 nights etc) for almost four years now.


----------



## Canucklehead

TheRunaway said:


> Network Engineer, I have worked the same shift (2 x 12 hour days, 3x 12 hour nights, five days off, then 3 days, 2 nights etc) for almost four years now.


How do you enjoy it, is it a lax career?

Or is there constantly things to be done.


----------



## Reprise

stevedore

repetitive work with lots of industrial action 

i hate it but it pays ok


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I work in a railyard switching terminal. And my SA is unbearable at this place!!!


----------



## Greyarea

i'm a nanny, right now about 30 hours a week while going to school full time. I don't have to interact with anyone except the parents when I get here and when I leave. No criticism from a 15 month old


----------



## Matt in the Hat

Helper for a bathroom and kitchen renovation company. I assist the installers with anything they need. It's a monday to friday job, usually 6-8 hour days. This isn't what I want to do with myself tho, I'd like to go to school and attempt to become a teacher, I'm putting some money from every paycheck away for school.


----------



## Xenos

I coordinate a health insurance plan for a university. Mostly claims processing and provider relations, that sort of thing. Very mind numbing desk job but it keeps me fed.


----------



## JamesM2

I work in a back office job at an insurance company - Mon-Fri 8:30am-5pm. It can get boring being tied down to a desk all day but I'm grateful that I don't have to deal with the customers. 

Ideally I'd like to find a job with a bit more variety or interesting work, and better hours (I prefer afternoon/evening starts).


----------



## wonderingalice

bookseller in a massive bookshop...i thought this would be a great job but kinda overlooked how sales is like the worst job for SA


----------



## wonderingalice

JamesM2 said:


> I work in a back office job at an insurance company - Mon-Fri 8:30am-5pm. It can get boring being tied down to a desk all day but I'm grateful that I don't have to deal with the customers.
> 
> Ideally I'd like to find a job with a bit more variety or interesting work, and better hours (I prefer afternoon/evening starts).


I agree- would love a job which had a later start. Even if I'm only working 6hrs/day I still find myself more tired going in for 9 than if I was working 8 hours starting at 14.30 onwards. I'm such a backward creature!


----------



## beautifully strange

I'm a cosmetologist which is definitely a challenge with my SA.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll

Tattoo artist and photography/cosmetology on the side.


----------



## lonesomeboy

Engineering for a large global company.


----------



## nikki94

I'm a trainee front desk receptionist. Dealing with clients all day and speaking on the phone, probably two of my most dreaded things! Not exactly the easiest job for someone with SA. I've been on the verge of quitting a number of times due to my anxiety but I really need the money so I guess I'm sticking with it for now until my traineeship is up in a few months..


----------



## KevOh

Cabinet Maker, I build Kitchens and Bathrooms.

oh and I like to write weird things on the underneaths of peoples bench tops so if they one day rip them out to renovate they will find strange messages... Dunno why, I'm odd like that. :sus


----------



## plusminusinfinity

TheRunaway said:


> Network Engineer, I have worked the same shift (2 x 12 hour days, 3x 12 hour nights, five days off, then 3 days, 2 nights etc) for almost four years now.


are you employed by cisco?


----------



## cookiecutter

I am a teaching assistant in a seocondary school at the moment, I'm considering teaching as I think I get on well with the kids. I have been told some teachers are having problems communicating with me after a three month review so I'm not sure how long the job will last. Feel a bit sad as the kids seem to love me, especailly the ones with SEN as I think I can relate to them, but it isn't the kids who make the decisios in the end.


----------



## That random dude

I work in a bookies, was pretty challenging at first but I'm slowly getting used to it same faces day in day out.


----------



## jagjit

m 29 year old has give up 3 jobs now doing nothing


----------



## dal user

I push trolleys around in a supermarket car park


----------



## flykiwi

I work at walmart as a fulltime cashier.
I honestly don't know how I've survived this long.
Being looked in the eyes and litterally yelled at and cussed at
and told I'm stupid.. :\

I need to make more than $8 an hour!!!
I'm looking for a new job so I can move out.


----------



## gokuchato22

im lazy and a part of me just wants to live with my parents for everrr.. haha or become an actor and be rich and find the love of my life haha ****ing society and the pressure of being a man haha whatever atleast im in college and getting scholarship money


----------



## MCHB

I've been a welder for 9 years









To sum it up, there have definitely been highs and lows. :sus


----------



## Wingman01

Nothing but really want to change that. I really don't care if I have to look like a dumb *** and flip hamburgers at 40 years old. OK I would care but I'm so tired of no having any kind of paycheck and I refuse to do wellfare as to be a burden on the taxpayers. Going to try and get a job with my underwhelming experience at anything but I have to try this year at least instead of moping around sitting on my fat ***.


----------



## Wingman01

MBwelder said:


> I've been a welder for 9 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To sum it up, there have definitely been highs and lows. :sus


My brother is a welder he seems to make a decent living from it. Has to work ungodly hours though most of the time.


----------



## MCHB

Wingman01 said:


> My brother is a welder he seems to make a decent living from it. Has to work ungodly hours though most of the time.


I've had jobs like that, where the schedule is random and you work when the work is. Right now I'm only working four 10's each week which makes life easier. It leaves Friday open for OT.


----------



## forex

MBwelder said:


> I've been a welder for 9 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To sum it up, there have definitely been highs and lows. :sus


were i am from the have a shortage for ppl that are working in that field.
now they are hiring from surrounding countries.


----------



## ComeAndSee

I kind of have two job roles. 1st one is I'm the IT Systems Administrator for a warehouse with 6 employee's and the 2nd one is I'm a logistics coordinator which is I do all the paperwork and work with the shippers and truckers to move freight all over the country. 

I built the companies computer network up from the stone ages and I've been pounding away 2 hours a night studying for my Server 2008 computer certifications.


----------



## drganon

I work as a stocker at a grocery store.


----------



## Yonkou

I used to be that annoying salesperson at Best Buy that would sell you everything but the product, and I was very, very good at it lol. I went from SA maximum before I started, to almost zero SA during my final days. I still have my moments in certain scenarios, but it's nowhere near as bad as it was. Now I am a System Admin for Microsoft, and worklife is definitely on the slow side. I actually miss being surrounded by a mass amount of people at work, as crazy as that may sound.


----------



## Pearson1937

We have our own business that serves as our source of income.


----------



## dal user

Push trolleys in a supermarket car park cos I'm a div


----------



## Lifeofanartist

normally an overpaid IT consultant

now a business owner who makes no money


----------



## Roxas

I worked at McDonald's until recently, McDonald's in Leicester Square in London on night shifts... Safe to say I did not last long, serving hundreds of drunk, rude customers a day, always getting some kind of abuse my way, whether from the customers or the managers on a power trip, not a good place for someone with SA.


----------



## psofioskorios

fish farmer


----------



## bananafanafo

Stay-at-home wife and have my own Etsy store..until I get something out of the house.


----------



## M4RTIN

thewall said:


> I've been working at Cartridge World for about a year. We refill you empty ink cartridges and pretend that they'll work again.
> 
> The business is failing so I found a new job at my university as a food cashier/server, which I'm starting Monday.


There's a Cartridge World where I live. You're right, they don't work after refilling them.

I used to develop/run an eCommerce brick and mortar site, but after years I'm taking a break.


----------



## ittiditti

Recently moved into capacity planning for a large IT shop. Requires executive level presentations, and knowledge of IT infrastructure. Being new to making presentations, I've had a rough time gaining confidence and am struggling quite a bit with panic. Not sure how I'm going to survive this, but I hope to eventually transition into a position with skills that are more transferable.


----------



## fonz

Brian76 said:


> Ok, I'm really an unemployed bum never had a job & by the looks of it I never will :c


You're 18! Can't write yourself off that soon


----------



## ourwater

Bath Aid


----------



## CyclingSoPhob

Low paid, hard working, under-appreciated factory worker. Hopefully not for long though if I can just get a few things to work in my favor. At least some people on here are moving forward in life and hopefully the ones of us that aren't currently will eventually make it work out.


----------



## Metal_Heart

Wedding and Portrait Photographer. 

very social job, very challenging, but I love it.


----------



## MortimerKrueger

Freight train conductor, I switch around freight cars in the yard. If I work on the mainline I ride in the locomotive taking freight trains to other cities.


----------



## MobiusX

why is it assumed everyone does "something for a living"? What does that even mean? I work at the circus. I'm a tiger trainer. Everyone works because they have to. Only a very few do their job for free like doctors volunteering in poor countries etc...


----------



## ltrain

MobiusX said:


> why is it assumed everyone does "something for a living"? What does that even mean? I work at the circus. I'm a tiger trainer. Everyone works because they have to. Only a very few do their job for free like doctors volunteering in poor countries etc...


I always assumed it meant what do you do so that you can live your life the way you want. Kind of like, how do you make ends meet?


----------



## totalloner

I sleep, eat, worry about the future, regret the past, ocassionally do some study and exercise, laugh now and then at my own absurdity, frequent forums like this and just sometimes show empathy, warmth and interest in other people.


----------



## Samtrix

I'm a dairy farmer at my parent's farm, for now at least. I worked as a landscaper for a summer through a friend right after I finished university. I've never done the whole resume/interview thing.


----------



## Cleary

For the past 4 months I've been a cashier and merchandise stocker at a thrift store. I earn minimum wage. Woo!


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Pack logs into boxes. I'm trying to look for a second job.


----------



## Evo1114

IT Manager, System/Network Admin, etc. for a bank. I make enough money for what I need, but not enough to buy a private island in the Pacific.


----------



## smevel

Batman


----------



## Jarebear

eat


----------



## The Apathetic Observer

Hey guys. New blood here.

I'm a male rent-a-cop with a BDD (Body Dysmorphic Disorder) problem; I'm severely underweight -- 5'7" tall and only weigh 112 lbs. I'm a night owl and I hate working morning shifts. The less people I see during a given work shift, the better.


----------



## Levibebop

I wish I had a part time job, but my location limits me.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Junior Grade Associate Gatherer. Trying to get my fishing license for a promotion but the test to pass it is too physically demanding.


----------



## renegade disaster

feck all.


----------



## muse11

I'm an economist in a trade company. Also earn so money by playing guitar with my band..


----------



## jacko2

training as a metal worker/welder, will be fully qualified in about 2 years.


----------



## copper

Auron said:


> Mental health support worker. Currently working at a location with individuals with developmental disabilities who are considered high functioning. Its stressful, emotionally draining, and the fact that i'm a guy means that more often than not i get to deal with behavioural and sometimes aggressive individuals.


Same with me. When clients flip out the women call me up to go deal with it. For a couple years I had an Autistic client that use to work with his teacher right outside my door. He would flip out every few days throwing chairs, and eloping out of the building. Had to stop him from stepping into the 4 lane highway that is in front of the building I work in one day.

Thank God I talked my Supervisor into to sending him up to the shelter workshop.


----------



## dal user

i work in a supermarket, its not that bad of a place to work but i cant say its something i really enjoy either.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I work with my dad fitting kitchens, bathrooms, windows and doors..
We also do painting & decorating and other general repair work..


----------



## Ray nichols

In the Navy as a reactor operator on a nuclear submarine.


----------



## sir robbins

I am a merchandiser for Home Depot. I travel to stores and am responsible for how the store and its products are displayed


----------



## CoolRanch

Unemployed atm. I have been a restaurant manager, car salesman, door to door life insurance salesman, tech support in a call center.


----------



## snuggly time

I'm a supervisor in a busy convenience store. Always dealing with staff and customers, I hate it lol!


----------



## DarrellLicht

Merchant Mariner QMED rating. Working for the State Of Alaska's ferry system.


----------



## xgodmetashogun

I just eat,sleep and feel sorry for myself


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Load windows and doors.


----------



## scythe7

HA! HAHAHA!.. Im in marketing. I joined a pharmaceutical company because they said my job would be designing brochures and handling the give-aways to doctors, great sign me up! Three months into the job they tell me they want to represent the company more, man the booths at events (Ok i guess i can do that, just a lil small talk right?) and also make presentations of the product to the doctors and represent the company in conferences and talks (Wait, what the F*^$ did you just say? oh crap man i cant do that!!). Performance evaluation came in a few days ago, they dont think im right for the job and might fire me. Im screwed either way so whatever.


----------



## duckie

i've been in the restaurant business since i was 16. everything from dishwasher, busser, waiter, cook to manager. i wish i would have chose something different earlier though because it is very difficult when the slightest bit of stress can cause overwhelming anxiety.

currently still at a restaurant and scrapping metal on the side.
think i want to get out of the restaurant and find a warehouse job 
or form a business out of recycling metal.


----------



## Dissonance

I sell propane and propane accessories. But honestly I just clean stuff.


----------



## kelliann

sir robbins said:


> I am a merchandiser for Home Depot. I travel to stores and am responsible for how the store and its products are displayed


how'd you get that job? i'm kind of interested in visual merchandising, but have no idea where to start as i can't go back to school at the moment..i also don't want to have to start as a retail cashier and beg my way to the position lol
"please let me set up the window display, i promise it might look okay!"
:roll


----------



## bwt

Web Director for a well known corporation - oversee a team of about 20, all of whom know I'm socially a bit "different," and yet probably don't realize the full extent of it!


----------



## markwalters2

I am a full-time slacker and part-time bum. In short, deadbeat.


----------



## supersoshychick

Dissonance said:


> I sell propane and propane accessories. But honestly I just clean stuff.


Hank


----------



## Soundboy

Deadbeat checking in


----------



## Melzy3

I clean houses mostly but also do window washing once a week with my friend that owns his own business and I do a little bookkeeping 2 or 3 hours a week for one of my house cleaning customers,I enjoy my work but one of my weekly customers is annoying shes always there every time I come to clean,it makes me feel like shes watching my every move,she seems to get upset when I dont talk to her that much,the house is 4000 sq ft and a lot of work,Ive tried to nicely explain that cleaning is hard detailed work and that at all my other cleaning jobs no one is ever there......I dread cleaning houses when the people are always there the whole time


----------



## duckie

Melzy3 said:


> I dread cleaning houses when the people are always there the whole time


i don't even like cleaning my own house when anyone is home.
can't they see they are just in the way?


----------



## RichBigD

I work studying oil and gas data & analyse it all. I enjoy it, as it's the only thing I have & my life revolves around it!


----------



## bluecrime

I just waste my time all the time


----------



## AmandaMarie87

Receptionist in a medical office. One might think that's a strange job for someone with social anxiety, but for me my social anxiety revolves more around making friends and dating, not work settings.


----------



## Starss

AmandaMarie87 said:


> Receptionist in a medical office. One might think that's a strange job for someone with social anxiety, but for me my social anxiety revolves more around making friends and dating, not work settings.


That's true. I'm not gonna reveal what I do for a living, but I do see patients and I work closely with them and I can talk to them normally, but my conversations with them don't get too personal.


----------



## mooncake

Not quite sure I could call it working 'for a living', since the pay is low and I'm on unstable shifts, but for the time being I work in a garden centre (first job ever!). It's fairly physically draining since I'm on my feet all day and do a fair bit of lifting heavy stuff and such, but overall I quite like it. Being with people all day (especially so being that due to the location you can't even escape for 30 minutes at lunch) is draining and tough at times, but I suppose it's been good for me to be forced out of the house and to socialise more.

I have no idea where I'd like to work in the future.


----------



## introvert33

paralegal, and definitely not my first choice.


----------



## allgood22

I'm an executive chef. I worked my way up from the bottom, somehow, while dealing with my SA.


----------



## galente

Customer service manager for a large house builder in the uk.


----------



## Anxious101

Government sponger.


----------



## Anxious101

Soundboy said:


> Deadbeat checking in


----------



## darkhoboelf

I'm a cook,I plan on being a truck driver once I get my license I think it'd be a good job to have with sa,it pays enough to live on and the best part is I don't have to go to college!


----------



## Relz

I "work" for an art gallery, but I don't make a living... or anything else for that matter. Unpaid internship, yo. :/ Looks good on my resume though.


----------



## sareth

Network engineer  love it!


----------



## cmed

Graphic design. People pay me to make stuff. Logos, brochures, app graphics, social media skins, tradeshow banners and a bunch of other stuff. I love it but working from home can be _very_ lonely.


----------



## thewall

For the summer I'm painting the dorms at my university. It's the best job I've ever had. No dealing with people, no ******* managers, and I get to take naps, read, and browse the internet<3

I wish it would last forever, but unfortunately I'll have to go back to my cashier job in one of the dining halls when Summer is over.


----------



## bpl4268

I sling tacos and burritos at taco bell. :-( sooo, my job is pretty much a joke.


----------



## mybelovedaldra

Nothing 
wish i did something for living does breathing and eating count


----------



## lexis

I work in a factory. It's pretty bad but atleast I don't have to deal with people very often.


----------



## forgottensoul

I work at an autoshop the only bad thing about is that I have to deal with people which I hate


----------



## Dat Gyul

Self-employed Baker, I love it for the most part, I love the decorating aspect, it's just a lot of work for two people right now because my mother went the wholesale route instead of selling direct.


----------



## solasum

I'm a cashier at a natural foods store for now. It's a good company to work for, but having to talk to people makes me die a little.

I just can't decide what I really want to do for a living, as there are too many possibilities.


----------



## Bestseller

Real estate agent


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

Haha! BILLIONAIRE!!
Nah, just kidding. I'm never going to be one unless I marry one...
Retail assistant 
I'm fine with just talking to like 1 - 4 people at a time but not like 10 or more, start to get a bit nervous there. Thank god my boss never sees. :S


----------



## forex

darkhoboelf said:


> I'm a cook,I plan on* being a truck driver *once I get my license I think it'd be a good job to have with sa,it pays enough to live on and the best part is I don't have to go to college!


i was thinking about that , it sounds so cool to be one and you can go internationally :b


----------



## King Neptune

I.T at a major law firm


----------



## Joana54

Work as a Laboratory Medical Scientist.
-------------------------------------
Earn enough to support me. "But Life sucks...! Love life sucks!"


----------



## Kabuki

Health care aide + Student nurse


----------



## Hello22

Currently doing office receptionist work, and i only do it temporary (like filling in for people when they are on vacation). The work is pure easy but i find it really tough meeting new people all time cos i'm in different offices. Some are friendly, some aren't, i just have to not take it personally.


----------



## daydreamer123

I look at websites all day.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

Daydreamer, are you talking about filling out a survey and then getting paid for viewing a particular site? I started a few of those and but ran out of websites to click and it just wasn't worth the time.

I work in the family bakery, I am a part-time announcer for a local radio station, I do play by play sports on the internet for a college team, and I trade stock options in the stock market.


----------



## Claudio J

*~ I am currently working for a medium size contract manufacturing company in the stone-casting business, where a vast range of custom stones are created, sculpted, restored & preserved for large homes & buildings in NYC.

It's tough manual work, on your feet in constant motion, requiring the use of tools I had no idea how to use, and I get sweaty & dirty and I hate it with a passion, because I hate getting dirty!! LOL. The commute is a *****, and the pay for the work, in my opinion, while not bad for an entry level inexperience person in the field such as myself, could be better. I don't see myself doing this pass the end of the summer, even though I believe I can stand to learn a whole lot working for my employer. :no *


----------



## Chappy02

I am teacher's aide. I work with disabled students.


----------



## MEC

I work in the Technical Records department for a helicopter company.


----------



## Claudio J

[/B]


markwalters2 said:


> I hump my desk 10 hours a day.


~ What kinds of medical benefits does your employer offer? Sick days, vacation, humping desk's sounds tidious. :teeth


----------



## Claudio J

Chappy02 said:


> I am teacher's aide. I work with disabled students.


*~ Bless your heart. *


----------



## Methylol

Pen tester for a security firm


----------



## DubnRun

247 isolation


----------



## changeme77

DubnRun said:


> 247 isolation


Didn't realize that was considered "work". We have to hear about it in the frustration forums and it's bad enough there, do you have to repeat the same feel sorry for me nonsense in every thread? ffs


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm a Machinist and I also work warehouse at a retail store.


----------



## wsb69

I own a auto glass and upholstery shop.


----------



## el kanguro

fruits.
I work wit lots and lots of fruits


----------



## Lazarusx

Worked as a manual laborer at a chemical site.

Quit that job last week for a one-way ticket overseas to travel and look for work in hospitality, need a dramatic change.


----------



## Visualize00

Sales (wine ) and i feel like i'm terrible at it!! every day is a struggle and I am supposed to be out there every day trying to open new accounts but it's just getting harder and harder just to get out of my house. I've been doing it for two years but it's NOT getting easier and the pressure is just killing me. I feel like a total failure and there are days where I just wish I could disappear. I hate being over dramatic, but that's exactly how i feel


----------



## livingeasy

I am a teacher now. Before I worked in the IT....

But that was nothing for me. Now I am very happy that I found what I love doing.

My wife has her own little business. And she is happy that she can be her own boss. Of course it is not always easy and she, we had difficulty. But in general all works very fine. Maybe you find this site also very helpful for tips for Small businesses:http://e-njoy.us/small-business/


----------



## Finding My Path

I work the produce section at a major grocery store chain part time for minimum wage. The customers aren't so bad because they just ask simple questions. The coworkers have always been my problem. Always having to say hi when you walk in and make conversation to the same people, ugh. That and the fact I'm 26 and living with my parents working part time and making minimum wage.:no


----------



## jellycakes

I used to work as an outbound sales advisor (which was horrible as I dont even answer my phone at home i cant ring a taxi or takeaway lol) I now work in the same company as a written advisor so just answer emails letters etc this suits me much more


----------



## No Limit

tech support over the phone. I really love it when I get an angry person on the line..


----------



## Bawsome

I work in a coffee shop, making coffee and toasty's for all the peeps, i also do art and am currently working hard getting my art career of the ground, they do sell! just not enough to make a living off of it yet.


----------



## forex

No Limit said:


> tech support over the phone. I really love it when I get an angry person on the line..


Wow .. How do you cope . It made me go insane.


----------



## forex

Bawsome said:


> I work in a coffee shop, making coffee and toasty's for all the peeps, i also do art and am currently working hard getting my art career of the ground, they do sell! just not enough to make a living off of it yet.


Wow sounds cool ...


----------



## ParadigmShift

I spent the last three years working in the warehouse department in a retail store. I just transferred to Asset Protection this month. I still get to unload truck once a week, though.


----------



## Everton

Im a proffessional nfl nba er soccerball player


----------



## HappyFriday

I fill out surveys and get some money! =) Ah...


----------



## Auroras

I am lucky enough to work from home and I love it :yes


----------



## Radattack

Work at home internet assessing for Lionbridge, love it <3

Also starting as a research assistant in the fall!


----------



## Snow Bunny

This: :stu


----------



## German

Well because I'm still in high school, I work as a cashier.


----------



## peopleperson51783

I own and operate a mobile fleet washing company. I work only at night when no one is around. I actually might be needing some help soon. N e one in San Antonio let me know.


----------



## Tomfoolery

Currently I work at the front desk of a hotel.


----------



## h00dz

I'm a web/interface designer for a multimedia company


----------



## thevandal

Office manager. But I'm really a computer scientist.


----------



## gnikilam

Just starting up my own business...it's frustrating right now, I have a great team though.


----------



## MindHacker

DiceMan said:


> Professional cuddler, one of the new up coming professions.


I have officially identified my competition. This is definitely a promising career in the service industry.


----------



## Auroras

I've already answered this post. But I have to say - I LOVE what I do for a living.


----------



## twitchy666

*The future was in 2004*

I have to face up to evil

I'll try anything. (????!!) :evil

I'm not about hospitality
Being a waiter or... forced to dress up and be a waitress... in order to earn enough to pay my mortgage and pay the bills... staring customers might spur my crowbar treatment

IT & Databases began in 1998, expecting heavyweight offshore oil & gas rig or navy control systems from my engineering degree, or civvy escalator or elevator repair or plumbing or 3-phase power - National Grid

I accepted the horror of primary school giggle & smile protocol of doing tea & coffee rounds and sharing sweets in the office to earn what it takes. Getting through the impossible barricade of recruiters which I assume required shoe-polishing or lip-licking, but is strictly limited to the telephone to progress to employer stage

My attitude has elevated beyond my control. Encounters by phone and interview dismissal results in rage which really does occasionally entertain me - wholesome criticism / judgement :mum

Manager. Con-sul-tant. Team Leee-deer. Pro-ject manager... what this means to me is the fluffy bunny of Blue Peter and Pritt Stick. I see office politics as absolute social bolitics - obsolete. A child's playground

My endeavours as database developer / reporting / Database Administration is a man's job
I'm refused. I think recruiters and employers run away because it's beyond their capability to read a fully detailed CV which should be 50 pages long by my standards, but distilled to 1 or 3 pages it that suits them

I might be OK as a bouncer, in some hotel?


----------



## twitchy666

*I wish I could do that!!!*



ravens said:


> Right now I'm not working. For the last 20 years I worked with my father in construction.


My dad is 88

He worked for my brother to recondition stainless steel catering equipment to sell as new. Sandblasting to polish and get rid of cockroaches

My other brother spent his life in old IT (IBM) but he died in the 1990s
so no guide for me


----------



## twitchy666

*o*



ComeAndSee said:


> I kind of have two job roles. 1st one is I'm the IT Systems Administrator for a warehouse with 6 employee's and the 2nd one is I'm a logistics coordinator which is I do all the paperwork and work with the shippers and truckers to move freight all over the country.
> 
> I built the companies computer network up from the stone ages and I've been pounding away 2 hours a night studying for my Server 2008 computer certifications.


SQL Server 2008 has been my life, since ORACLE. I am creative with data to fulfil the needs of requestors to design databases and produce reports they want.
I see a database as a communal fridge where people put food in. It's maintained at a reasonable temperature. People retrieve it and share it. It might deteriorate if not cared for. Should be secure and not the door left open

Microsoft exams are the worst. All multi-choice. Not a mathematician's or scientist's exam. I model and store data, from the ground up, or import vast amounts to analyse. The exam questions are not real world enough. You have to pick between so many option: which query or queries are wrong or better? So fuzzy. Don't want to read the entire bible to choose which paragraph is better than any other paragraph. I failed MCTS DBA exams and MCTS Business Intelligence exams which both matters are very well covered by my experience of handling real data. Certifications are limp and meaningless ways to grade a professional. If they're paid for by your employer, it's a treat. Alongside other candidates, I paid for all of it myself. £3,500+ I saw many stressed that the boss would fire them if not successful. Some passed. If I was ever a boss, I'd see passing certificates and meaningless and show no evidence of understanding. To be Microsoft kindred you must have plankton level. It wouldn't be of much interest for Michelle Obama or Eva Mendes

Best of luck to the best of the best to the best of the best to the best of the best to the best of the best to the best of the best to the best of the best to the best of the best to the best of the best to the best of the best to the best of the best to the best of the best to the best of the best to the best of the best to the best of the best to the best of the best to the best of the best to the best of the best to the best of the best to the best of the best to the best of the best to the best of the best to the best of the best


----------



## twitchy666

*What was your longest-lasting job?*

and how many different ones have you done? I'm sure ONE job forever is supposed to be?
Was it all in the same subject, or various?

I'm on my 257th interview and that was in May

Had max 2.5 years in different places
then always less than one year
then 3 months
or three days


----------



## hypestyle

paraprofessional work, for a nonprofit.


----------



## saffant

I do jacksquat for a living.


----------



## nullptr

full time professional procrastinator.


----------



## Miwo

Project Manager... the irony


----------



## Xenos

I spend other people's money to fix broken human bodies. (claims processor for an accident/injury insurance plan)


----------



## twitchy666

If this post is successful, it'll be quite a revolution for me. Aside from the content; I expect any alphanumeric string entered via this interface to work. I wonder if moderation might kill it...??

Glad of my nurtured experience and success with my career in IT, being lucky that websites run the world, which I don't create, but I fell into love with database coordination, required by all business, telecomms, healthcare, construction... and how the creativity or Pixar animation is need for all cartoons, games and TV adverts, and an all-round reliance on other people to do their bit. I've felt part of something I like doing.


----------



## nitro eh

Backshop/Driving range at a golf course. 
Free golf and balls at the range so it's pretty awesome. Outside all day is also a nice bonus.


----------



## cloister2

sir robbins said:


> I am a merchandiser for Home Depot. I travel to stores and am responsible for how the store and its products are displayed


Oh I did this too.


----------



## thetopcow

Fine Dining waiter. Its my form of CBT. It helps. I hate the job, but it pays the bills. Just barely. At least I seen I bit of the world doing it.


----------



## ticktockLA

Registered Nurse


----------



## Vulpes91

I work in politics. I don't hold any elected office or anything...I'm more of an organizer, behind the scenes. I work mostly on campaigns and on internships. I also take part in other volunteer/community groups in my town.


----------



## Parsnip

I'm basically a meat slicer. The pay is low, the hours long, but it suits my preference for a job I only have to think about when I'm actually at work.


----------



## Malek

Retail Slave--err I mean Stock Clerk. I want a real career someday...


----------



## Aminah

Accounts clerk


----------



## Grog

Electrician good pay but work alone all day crawling in hot itchy ceilings gets even worse when temp hits the 40deg c and customers a pissed off cause all they see is a switch or power point and feel ripped off not very rewarding at all


----------



## relentlessfighter

Online marketer at a software company. But have to co-ordinate with a team!


----------



## TeenyBeany

No Limit said:


> tech support over the phone. I really love it when I get an angry person on the line..


\\

i've always wanted to be tech support over the phone! never knew how to get into it though...

i'm a student and i have a part time gig setting appointments for insurance agents.


----------



## wendyjane

*I'm an affiliate marketer*

I'm an affiliate marketer - I build websites and market products and services to people. It's great because I can work from home, (or from anywhere), and I'm my OWN boss! :boogie

I definitely struggled working retail for YEARS and it was horrible. I wanted to go crawl in a hole every single day. It's really difficult for people with SA to be comfortable in the workplace!

I actually wrote an article about internet marketing with social anxiety, feel free to read it if you're interested.
http://survivingaftercollege.com


----------



## pookashell150

I'm a junior engineering designer which basically means I put together drawings based on what the engineers want. I'm hoping to get more experience so I can start work as a "shopper" (moves around the country and works mostly 3 to 8 month jobs). It seems like fun and I'd love to get to travel.:teeth


----------



## jkate33

I'm a licensed veterinary technician. I just passed my boards in July and I'm working in a multiple doctor practice. I can say I don't think I've ever felt more stressed out in my life....the hours are so long and it's a never-ending social battle. It's behind the scenes with my coworkers that's hardest, where being social is constant and I'm failing to connect. I do try really hard but my brain gets so fried so easily. I don't know if I can keep this up. I love working with the animals, but this has been feeling like it's too much to handle.


----------



## Jr189

I've been working for my father in landscape construction for the past 8 years.


----------



## uffie

Currently working on starting my own company that develops gaze tracking software and apps that are used for people with disabilities.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

I am a retail assistant! But part time because I'm still in highschool... But when I go to university I want something to do with either engineering or international business. Not that anyone asked..


----------



## newsflashmrwizard

I'm a manager for a well known pharmacy here in the states. Yes, it does suck! That's why I'm going to college =)


----------



## CyclingSoPhob

wendyjane said:


> I'm an affiliate marketer - I build websites and market products and services to people. It's great because I can work from home, (or from anywhere), and I'm my OWN boss! :boogie
> 
> I definitely struggled working retail for YEARS and it was horrible. I wanted to go crawl in a hole every single day. It's really difficult for people with SA to be comfortable in the workplace!
> 
> I actually wrote an article about internet marketing with social anxiety, feel free to read it if you're interested.
> http://survivingaftercollege.com


Cool. My goal is to be a self-employed web developer, mainly designing and coding dynamic sites deriving income from advertising. I need to look up your site.

Since high school, 24+years ago, I've been working in the same dead end furniture factory upholstery job. Nice to see someone making a living with what I'm interested in.


----------



## JimS90

I originally did half the vocational training to be a Plumber/Heating Engineer, but that didn't work out very well and there were no jobs at the time. 

I've just started studying computing with the hopes of bettering my future, but I've been working part time as a cleaner for years. The pay is crap and the work itself is grim, but it's a quiet job which allows you to think about other things and day dream a lot. There's very little else you can do in the UK without qualifications. It's a choice of care work, cleaning or some sort of labouring. I've done all 3 and cleaning is the lesser of the evils.

I used to dread the moment when someone asked me "So what do you do for a living?". I'm more comfortable with my situation now that I'm a student working towards something again.


----------



## DrPepper31

I sit in a cube all day working as a pharmacy tech...


----------



## jvanb00c

Can't remember if I did this thread or not yet so sorry if I'm reposting. 

I'm a security guard. I basically sit in a small office and hit a gate button when people want in and out of the plant. I sign in semi trucks, employees, and contractors. I also check items out of a warehouse when I'm called. It's probably the most boring job on earth. Most people look down on security guards and most of the plant workers hate us because we make nearly the same amount they do and they do hard physical labor type of jobs.

My dad also owns a sanitation business and I help do that. So yeah, I'm also a trash man.

Needless to say I'm not swooning the ladies with my career.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

I'm a student, so my overdraft is my living. I have tried quite hard to get part time work.


----------



## nubly

jvanb00c said:


> Can't remember if I did this thread or not yet so sorry if I'm reposting.
> 
> I'm a security guard. I basically sit in a small office and hit a gate button when people want in and out of the plant. I sign in semi trucks, employees, and contractors. I also check items out of a warehouse when I'm called. It's probably the most boring job on earth. Most people look down on security guards and most of the plant workers hate us because we make nearly the same amount they do and they do hard physical labor type of jobs.
> 
> My dad also owns a sanitation business and I help do that. So yeah, I'm also a trash man.
> 
> Needless to say I'm not swooning the ladies with my career.


I've done security too and it is a very boring job. I was making min wage though.
Don't garbage men make a decent living?


----------



## Parsnip

As an update; I'm no longer a meat cutter/fish gutter/pie slicer. 

My new role is as a veterinary auxiliary in a small animal practice, working in a very small team of 2 veterinarians, 2 nurses, 1 receptionist and me. My role in this particular practice means I'm basically trained to work on both reception and when undertaking clinical procedures, but not to the same level as the actual receptionist/nurses and therefore I'm paid a little bit (lot) less. 

Long hours, low pay, if you're not being bitten you're being pooed/vomited/bled on, and it means I'll have to actually take my allergy pills rather than suffer through,but it's a full time contract with full time benefits that has given me an excellent excuse to move back to the North West.


----------



## Cam B

Fast food Attendant at the local Airport/ part-time student Even thought the job is a pain in the butt; it's really good pay plus I work somewhere new everyday so it keeps my daily duties from getting to stale and boring.


----------



## jvanb00c

nubly said:


> I've done security too and it is a very boring job. I was making min wage though.
> Don't garbage men make a decent living?


Well this security gig actually pays pretty well. Far above minimum wage it's just kind of a do nothing job that is really unfulfilling.

The sanitation gig is ok but it only brings me an extra four hundred bucks a month which is good for two days of work a week for four hours both days. It's a smaller route though and is kind of out in the sticks away from town where the local trash service is. I actually much prefer being a trash man to being a security guard. I just don't like the low class nature of my jobs. I mean your never going to hear a woman say that she WANTS to date a garbage man.


----------



## Millais

DrPepper31 said:


> I sit in a cube all day working as a pharmacy tech...


How do you find that? I've been trying to get a job as a pharmacy assistant. I'm hoping the people are nicer.


----------



## AussiePea

Changing mine to "Sitting at the desk of a half finished building as I pretend there is work to do in order to make it seem like my employment is justified".

Got to love workplace politics and the sheer lack of stability in the motor racing world.


----------



## OUT CAST

I work in a deli lol. Dealing with picky customers all day. I am going to school though and studying computers also


----------



## Colt45ws

I work night shift on a production line producing construction equipment. My position is currently in 'Hospital' which is where machines go that don't meet spec and need parts installed or adjusted after they have already driven off the line. I enjoy it. Something different to do all the time. 4x 10s with at least a couple hours OT a week along with an occasional Friday.


----------



## MermaidHair

Very soon I'm going to be a cast member at Disney World!!! Cast member is the term they use for all employees. I'll be the one telling you to keep your hands, arms, feet and legs inside the vehicle at all times 

It's minimum wage but they let you go into the parks free and you get big discounts on hotels and merchandise and food. It's probably the coolest job I'll have so far!


----------



## SummerRae

Sit my *** at home all day every day.


----------



## MermaidHair

SummerRae said:


> Sit my *** at home all day every day.


That's definitely the best job.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

I step in front of cars and sue the drivers.


----------



## Kyle6983

Bartender at golf club and delivery expert at dominos.. Haha


----------



## matt20

I work at the food court at a Costco (seasonal, I really hope they keep me on)...and have also been doing random labor/setup/grunt work around a local banquet hall for the past couple years.


----------



## diamondheart89

wander around a hospital fixing people's problems. Well I was a couple months ago, now I'm in school so I don't have to do that anymore.


----------



## markwalters2

SummerRae said:


> Sit my *** at home all day every day.


I did that to a chair once for 1.5 years. It literally broke under my weight.


----------



## crimeclub

Manager at a mental health facility, specifically with mentally handicapped people. Going to school for Nursing though, can't wait to get that started.


----------



## diamondheart89

crimeclub said:


> Manager at a mental health facility, specifically with mentally handicapped people. Going to school for Nursing though, can't wait to get that started.


Hehe, goodluck. I remember when I was so naive and innocent.


----------



## Shadow2009

I work in a stockroom for a CD/DVD/technology/book store. It's only me and one other guy in the stockroom but every single day I manage to make mistakes, go really slow, drop things, get in the way, misunderstand instructions, trip over things, bump into things and create awkward moments.


----------



## Idontgetit

I eat, sleep, and breathe.


----------



## AndyD1

Accountancy / studying for qualifications


----------



## munchio

Pharmacy assistant


----------



## fumimarie

^^ me too  Pharmacy Tech.

What kind of Pharmacy setting do you work in? retail, hospital?

I worked for a mail service pharmacy for 5 years, recently wquit. I enjoyed it up until the past year, as they have a high turnover rate and a lot of my good friends left, and the ppl that were left didnt care for much, sad to say. :um

Trying to look for part-time Pharmacy work, but theres not much out there too flexible with my school schedule.


----------



## Caterpillar13

Waitress in fine dining hotel..

Used to do office work but I quit so often that my CV was too bad to get another office job.


----------



## dexlab

I'm a bookkeeper - I basically get given a crapload of business records in a right mess (usually screwed up in a box) and have to record all the expenses/income, then reconcile to entries on bank statements, reconcile taxes, reconcile wages etc in to a format from which the company accounts can be prepared.

Alongside this I also prepare and submit VAT returns, EC Sales Lists, Machine Games Duty Returns and provide VAT advice.

The worst parts of my job from an SA point of view are; talking to people on the phone, clients coming in to see me unexpectedly and asking questions about things I don't know, and clients wanting me to go to their business premises (which thankfully so far, I haven't had to do...).


----------



## ineverwipe

I'm a janitor...lol and I kinda like it. Pays good compared to other crap jobs I've had. Plus I can listen to music and get my stuff done in the early morning before anyone is there


----------



## low

ineverwipe said:


> I'm a janitor...lol and I kinda like it. Pays good compared to other crap jobs I've had. Plus I can listen to music and get my stuff done in the early morning before anyone is there


Sounds ideal.


----------



## Meli24R

low said:


> Sounds ideal.


It seems good for introverts and loners. My mother works as a janitor at a university. The pays not super great or anything, but she gets good benefits and paid vacation days. She works with a staff of people, but they're assigned to different buildings so she's by herself most of the time. It's at night and there aren't many students around. 
I've cleaned offices and houses before and I hardly interacted with anyone. I just listened to my ipod and got the job done. 
I do hate that some people look down on janitors and maids. Somebody's gotta do the job


----------



## wiseman

I interned for search engine marketing for a few months, then was hired on. We have like 10 employees though, so I do sem, tech writing, and pretty much everything else. 

I also volunteer as president of an organisation whose membership comprises of people with disabilities (physical and mental); what we do is talk to city and state elected officials and school boards about legislation, and we also educate the community about disabilities.


----------



## batman can

I make these. Anyone know what it is?










It's a good job, interesting, pays decent and okish for SA.


----------



## starguitar

Ltblue said:


> Some of you guy's job aren't so bad..most of them are keep-to-yourself mainly. Any one with a job that evolves a lot of communications?


Yes, I'm in consulting. I have to talk and be in meetings all day. I am really a creative type. I wish I could paint and draw all day. No social interaction needed.


----------



## urbancoyote

I work for a bank. Its beyond mind-numbing. Planning on doing it for another couple of years then doing something different.


----------



## lastofthekews

I'm the purchasing manager and also a customer account manager for a manufacturing company. It's pretty tough at times having to deal with suppliers and customers everyday, but I can do most of it by email and only occasionally have to use the phone or meet them in person. I actually started out working in the factory 12 years ago, and over time worked my way up to what I'm doing now.


----------



## foe

Hospital lab and inpatient care unit.


----------



## cybernaut

Welp with less than a year of uni, it will soon be 1 of these jobs for the sake of getting experience (2-4 years) in my actual field:
1. Military
2. Law Enforcement (Cop/Dept. of Justice)
3. Peace Corps
...Then off to more serious things.


----------



## Colt45ws

batman can said:


> I make these. Anyone know what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good job, interesting, pays decent and okish for SA.


Transformer coil? I couldnt figure it out for a bit until I saw the bits of copper wire sticking out the other side there.

I build these.


I enjoy working on them. Pretty good for SA, though I have trouble asking for help which Ive gotten talked to about before. Trying to manhandle a 800lb tire off a machine by yourself is a bad idea.


----------



## staceayarian

Loss prevention manager. I have to speak at multiple meetings a day as well as traveling to other locations and presenting findings. I was very comfortable in my old job and wanted a challenge. This job change brought up panic attacks and major anxiety. I have to push myself every day and don't know if I've made the right choice. Trying to hang in there and hoping I can succeed.


----------



## Tasdel

I work in a produce department, stocking shelves full of fresh fruits and vegetables. (Sometimes not so fresh) it's pretty good, just kind of zone out do my own thing.. Deal with the occasional customer and weirdo. Other than that it's pretty good.


----------



## beli mawr

I get these fixed:










Oops, sorry for the crooked pic.


----------



## batman can

Colt45ws said:


> Transformer coil? I couldnt figure it out for a bit until I saw the bits of copper wire sticking out the other side there.


Correct! Didn't really think anyone would know. I wouldn't have had a clue before I started working there.


----------



## BeQuietnDrive

I am a Human Resource Generalist which I really like since I can push aside my SA and my job consist of more listening to employee's issues and helping. By nature employees hate us or blame us so rarely does anyone want to know me and my issues. :afr emotionally it can be a nightmare. And I have a lot of sleepless nights when you screw up but I need the job and also the abuse sometimes to overcome SA :blank


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I make these.









For use in these.









I also work part-time in this sh*tty joke of a business.


----------



## GotAnxiety

I'm the lowest of lows.

I'm just a temp.

I'm that expendable guy on startrek that gets killed.

I wish my brain was more functional and I wasn't ridden by this disability that has plague my whole life.

I wish I was rich. My dad and his brother both went to college and earned a good living there is no reason why I shouldn't be able to.

Once I fix myself hopefully I can get into healthcare or the computer industry.

I like being creative I would like being a EMS or typing on a computer like a piano or writing and drawing schematics.

Instead I do the most grawling physical labour jobs for minimal pay.


----------



## jesica24

Jonni said:


> I'm a web, graphic and print designer.
> Hi! Can you please tell me what are the important skills needed to become a web, graphic and print designer?


----------



## jesica24

Arterius said:


> Editor/designer.


Hi! Can you please tell me what an editor or designer do.


----------



## Grog

Nothing any more having a break from work for a while , I hate working


----------



## jesica24

SketchyA said:


> I paint.


Hi! Do you get a life from painting? How do you sell your work? It must be pretty hard when you have SA.


----------



## jesica24

Metal_Heart said:


> Wedding and Portrait Photographer.
> 
> very social job, very challenging, but I love it.


How did you do to become a wedding and portrait photographer


----------



## LDS

I'm a bartender. The place I work is FILLED with helpful, compassionate, (albeit sometimes drunk,) customers. Getting this job has been a huge step in my socially anxious life. I went from the point of not being able to eat/use the restroom in public without having a panic attack, to engaging with people all the time. I'm very thankful for all the kind people I have met at my job thus far!


----------



## longwaytorun

For the past 5 years I've worked as an independent operator for a snack company. Basically I deliver and merchandise the product to grocery stores.

Pros: Little interaction with people, work on my own schedule, and less stress

Cons: Have to pay for gas and business expenses, low pay after all business expenses, have to deal with grumpy store managers. 

I've been sort of depressed about this lately. I make just enough to get by. Pretty sure I qualify for food stamps at this point. Honestly, being a janitor sounds like a good job right about now. I heard the pay was decent.... but telling people you are a janitor is hard. It's looked down on it seems. Ahhhhhhhhh life


----------



## Jeff

LDS said:


> I'm a bartender. The place I work is FILLED with helpful, compassionate, (albeit sometimes drunk,) customers. Getting this job has been a huge step in my socially anxious life. I went from the point of not being able to eat/use the restroom in public without having a panic attack, to engaging with people all the time. I'm very thankful for all the kind people I have met at my job thus far!


That's awesome. The occasional post like yours is the reason I hang around this website.


----------



## ilsr

GotAnxiety said:


> I'm the lowest of lows.
> 
> I'm just a temp.
> 
> I'm that expendable guy on startrek that gets killed.
> 
> I wish my brain was more functional and I wasn't ridden by this disability that has plague my whole life.
> 
> I wish I was rich. My dad and his brother both went to college and earned a good living there is no reason why I shouldn't be able to.
> 
> Once I fix myself hopefully I can get into healthcare or the computer industry.
> 
> I like being creative I would like being a EMS or typing on a computer like a piano or writing and drawing schematics.
> 
> Instead I do the most grawling physical labour jobs for minimal pay.


Unfortunately depending on how severe SA is, even with education competing for computer jobs and even sustaining them can be extremely difficult.

If you ever read "ultrashy"'s posts about how he has a four year degree but still can't work. Or his brother who had multiple degrees but failed in the work world.

It can also be luck finding a good internship, and then working very hard to keep up with the skills required for IT, computer coding which I had failed to do. After 2 years of not finding another computer job that isn't just simple desktop support I re-entered community college to try to finish up an Accounting AS to find some clerk/bookkeeping job with a lot more structure. As IT seems to have lost it's clout as very few are needed (and more desktop gophers apparently, and anyone of the current generations can fix those without training) and coding jobs have been mostly outsourced already.


----------



## IllmaticJJ

Broke student


----------



## Confused92

Is anyone here a doctor?If yes, how do you cope with the anxiety?I will be a doctor in 2 years and I am a bit worried how I am gonna make it.


----------



## beli mawr

GotAnxiety said:


> I'm that expendable guy on startrek that gets killed.
> ...
> Instead I do the most grawling physical labour jobs for minimal pay.


Ok, as a Star Trek geek in a former life (i.e. childhood, but I actually got tired of Trek it all got to be the same), I gotta ask, do you wear red shirts all the time? 

I have to ask, is it the grawling physical labor or the minimal pay that's the problem? I ask because everyone I know looks down on physical labor, and although I don't work in such a job, I would be proud if I was if the pay for the particular job wasn't crap. Hell, friends used to deride me when I worked on my car or house, but when my hands got all oily and dirty and grungy, I couldn't help but grunt like Tim Allen (my personal god).


----------



## G0ddess

longwaytorun said:


> For the past 5 years I've worked as an independent operator for a snack company. Basically I deliver and merchandise the product to grocery stores.
> 
> Pros: Little interaction with people, work on my own schedule, and less stress
> 
> Cons: Have to pay for gas and business expenses, low pay after all business expenses, have to deal with grumpy store managers.
> 
> I've been sort of depressed about this lately. I make just enough to get by. Pretty sure I qualify for food stamps at this point. Honestly, being a janitor sounds like a good job right about now. I heard the pay was decent.... but telling people you are a janitor is hard. It's looked down on it seems. Ahhhhhhhhh life


At least you have a job; forget what anyone else says about it! By the way, there are nicer titles to tell people if they ask what you do for a living; "Custodian" "Maintenance Tech" "Groundskeeper" "Property Maintenance" "Environmental Specialist" or the like. All of these titles are interchangeable, and they don't have such mental conations as "janitor" tends to stir up in many people's minds.. ; )


----------



## okiedokie

I deliver catalogues while looking for a 'real' job. It's actually not bad, I mean the pay is crap but I get to walk around in a nice, peaceful neighbourhood and the few people I run into are always cheerful and say hi. Some of the older people see me coming a mile away and shuffle to the front gate to talk to me when I come past. I don't think they get very much social interaction - but that's okay because neither do I!


----------



## hoosierguy

I am an accountant for a large publicly traded company- good pay and benefits but my boss hates me and I believe is intentionally creating a hostile work environment to force me out. It is quite stressful. I don't deserve this. Not everyone is hyper outgoing and chatty.


----------



## Miaa

I.....I work at McDonald's......


----------



## LeeMann

I run around the country looking for people who need any kind of software apps. I write computer programs.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I breathe pretty hard sometimes.


----------



## NegativeNancy

I just graduated with a degree in social work. I love to help others, and some of the clients iv met also had social anxiety, and it was so rewarding to help them by just listening to them and giving them resources. My anxiety stems mostly from driving, and it's hard to say what else. Unfortunately it can be unpredictable. Right now I'm unemployed and looking for a job. I do GREAT at phone interviews, but having to drive and do face to face interviews (which will happen eventually) will definitely be a trigger...gonna research coping skills.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I'm looking for my first job........at 21years old


----------



## euphoria04

I have a master's in space occupying


----------



## Brandon86

I work for a non-profit that serves the homeless community and promotes awareness of issues related to the homeless community.


----------



## Katlera

As a student I do bunch of short temporary jobs or fixed-period jobs. So far I've worked with kids (on camps, clubs etc.), as a cleaner, operating amusement park rides and shoveling snow.

At the moment I'm shoveling snow for some extra money and I'll be operating amusement park rides again next summer.

No idea what I'm supposed to do for a living, with jobs that are more independent I get lonely, and with jobs that are constantly working with people I get anxious. :roll


----------



## eveningbat

NegativeNancy said:


> I just graduated with a degree in social work. I love to help others, and some of the clients iv met also had social anxiety, and it was so rewarding to help them by just listening to them and giving them resources. My anxiety stems mostly from driving, and it's hard to say what else. Unfortunately it can be unpredictable. Right now I'm unemployed and looking for a job. I do GREAT at phone interviews, but having to drive and do face to face interviews (which will happen eventually) will definitely be a trigger...gonna research coping skills.


Oh, and I am translating a book on social work.


----------



## twitchy666

feeding myself


----------



## deadready

ahh some people on here have pretty cool jobs..I work in a toy store xD


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

General labour at a factory. It sucks, but it's money. I'm just there because I need to find immediate work since I'm going to run out of money in my bank account soon. Plus it's just good to have experience, whatever it is.

I'm working towards a career in the entertainment industry.


----------



## vee1412

I'm an assistant manager for a large retail chain- sometimes I wonder how though :/


----------



## zonebox

I work in a thrift store. Lately, I've been getting back into programming.. I want to get away from people, and think perhaps I may be able to squeeze by if I write a few simple games for android. 

Here is to wishful thinking :lol If I can make $800 a month doing that, I'll be happy.


----------



## Gelisa

NegativeNancy said:


> I just graduated with a degree in social work. I love to help others, and some of the clients iv met also had social anxiety, and it was so rewarding to help them by just listening to them and giving them resources. My anxiety stems mostly from driving, and it's hard to say what else. Unfortunately it can be unpredictable. Right now I'm unemployed and looking for a job. I do GREAT at phone interviews, but having to drive and do face to face interviews (which will happen eventually) will definitely be a trigger...gonna research coping skills.


I just recently changed my major to social work and am really excited but nervous too. I'd really like to be able to work with children and families who deal with mental illness and/or are struggling in poverty and homelessness (I have personal experience with it) and need help finding the right tools and sources to support them.


----------



## skys

I'm thinking of being a commercial truck driver if I drop out of college.


----------



## Metal_Heart

jesica24 said:


> How did you do to become a wedding and portrait photographer


I started photographing local models on a trade basis to build my portfolio until I felt my work was good enough to charge. Then I set up my business: website, insurance, contracts, equipment... all that fancy business.

It took a while for me to get paid work regularly so I had to network and meet new people a lot which was hard at first but now it's pretty steady


----------



## Duskily

I work at a movie theater. Its temporary though, I would like to become a actor one day but with my social anxiety it will probably never work out. Its my dreamjob anyway.


----------



## bluecrime

Sit on my a** crying. It’s harder than you think…


----------



## twilightmoon

24 and still looking for a job. I could care less about salary. Give me minimum wage and train me to be cashier and I'm good to go.


----------



## KGurl

I'm lucky; I just landed a job as a student assistant at the library. I was just hired at a retail store and I had trouble adjusting to the job. Mercifully my local library called me for an interview and I was soon hired. It's so much more comfortable shelving books than working a cash register and constantly interacting with customers. They both also paid the same.


----------



## hybridmoments

Work at a school


----------



## mca90guitar

Work at a grocery store bagging food  make $8.15/hr plus tips. Job sucks but after my tips I usually average around $12/hr sometimes more sometimes less.

Trying to figure out what to do with my life and it sucks. Was in an engineering program for awhile but hated it and ended up just doing lib arts to give myself time to think. Obviously im kicking myself in the azz hard right now. Right now im thinking about going back into engineering or going into a trade. Seems like those are the only fields where jobs are available.


----------



## redblurr

Unemployed student. It sucks.


----------



## lunarc

Corporate Drone.


----------



## obxshre

Procurement in healthcare.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

This... ( Milling carbide stock into high-speed cutting bits for use in CNC machines ).










And this...


----------



## diamondheart89

Student. Getting my Masters. Before that I tried keeping dying people alive in the ICU. It was horrible. -_-


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I get paid $20 AUD per hour to put fruit/vegetables on the shelf and/or bench. Boring work but it's convenient for me and easy/pays well for an entry level job. (About 27 hours per week)

I live at home so I don't actually don't have any bills, all goes into savings. I'm also a full time student, graduating this year. So, hopefully I'll get a full time job at the end of the year/early next year.


----------



## bellelam

Graduated at the end of last year and still looking for a job in architecture field. Currently working in retail and it is killing my energy. I am glad I have a full time job, but I do not feel fulfilled.


----------



## Aeturnus

I work through a temp agency, and my main assignment has been loading and unloading containers at a cold storage.


----------



## BlueDay

Recently fired from a call center. Somehow it took them FOUR YEARS to realize I wasn't good at "making conversation" with customers...


----------



## ilsr

Aeturnus said:


> I work through a temp agency, and my main assignment has been loading and unloading containers at a cold storage.


I have a question about temp agencies. The last time I tried one, the lady or rep or whatever told me they didn't help out people who were unemployed more than 6 months. Should I just ditch that particular place and try another one until they'll let me fill out their forms?


----------



## mike91

Diacetylmorphine said:


> I get paid $20 AUD per hour to put fruit/vegetables on the shelf and/or bench. Boring work but it's convenient for me and easy/pays well for an entry level job. (About 27 hours per week)
> 
> I live at home so I don't actually don't have any bills, all goes into savings. I'm also a full time student, graduating this year. So, hopefully I'll get a full time job at the end of the year/early next year.


Wow you are earning more then me im on 18.80 a hour washing dishes and serving lunch to old people and weeding gardens and other garden mantnce and high school drop out so probably the only job I will get


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

mike91 said:


> Wow you are earning more then me im on 18.80 a hour washing dishes and serving lunch to old people and weeding gardens and other garden mantnce and high school drop out so probably the only job I will get


Might be due to your age? Under 21's get paid less.

Either way I recommend you try supermarkets dude, the conditions are good and it pays well... I see you're in Australia so try coles or woolies.

Depending on the area, you can pretty much work your way up i.e become a department manager, maybe even store manager someday. You don't really need any tertiary qualifications either.


----------



## DexM

Confused92 said:


> Is anyone here a doctor?If yes, how do you cope with the anxiety?I will be a doctor in 2 years and I am a bit worried how I am gonna make it.


I've just graduated (UK). going to start in 2 months. i was forced into medicine by parents, have always hated it and still do. managed to mostly avoid wards, but soon it shall be inevitable.. i have bad anxiety around taking bloods and putting in cannulas which is a junior dr job in the UK.

sorry not much help, but i'm planning on taking propranolol regularly and paying for a therapist.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Collecting dust, mostly. I'm too stubborn to work an average job and the jobs I want to work don't exist in my area.


----------



## AriesTrying

I was a florist for around 8 years while in university and while trying to find work for a few years afterwards. Now I work in publishing, and am doing freelance editing. I love it when I get to work from home. It gets lonely, but there's way less stress involved.


----------



## twitchy666

*Recruiters watch porn*



BlueDay said:


> Recently fired from a call center. Somehow it took them FOUR YEARS to realize I wasn't good at "making conversation" with customers...


they want the best. it's their job.

They want the cream of the crop
They use a reaper to cut your throats

if you're not perfect, without porn star qualities.
If anyone pretends to be, using make-up, any clothes...

they might accuse of lying, even if the CV is just what they want. They might get false ones


----------



## calichick

I'm an Analyst.

I traded in my soul in Business School. Which explains a lot about my personality.


*dead inside*


----------



## SophieOP

I'm a high school student, but only for another few weeks. I work part-time as a bookkeeper for my dad, he's an accountant. I couldn't imagine having a real job where I had to deal with strangers and talk to actual coworkers.


----------



## Lasair

Almost a nurse


----------



## Farinlee

I see you guys have a great job.Jealous of you.I'm a security guard.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I post incredible, amazing, philosophical quotes on SAS.

Oh, and I'm SASsy (I guess).


----------



## mud

Safety, health and environment officer for a factory that makes suspension struts for Mercedes-Benz. I also do IT support.


----------



## Aeturnus

ils25r said:


> I have a question about temp agencies. The last time I tried one, the lady or rep or whatever told me they didn't help out people who were unemployed more than 6 months. Should I just ditch that particular place and try another one until they'll let me fill out their forms?


The best I can say is keeping looking. Some temp agencies are more picky than others.


----------



## Jammer25

I co-own a small business that buys and sells different types of collectibles, and does sports marketing/event planning for local athletes.

I also work part-time for a wealth management firm, mostly handling real estate accounts.


----------



## StayingMotivated

work with kids that are on the autism spectrum-talk about social! I have to interact with staff/parents/kids all day. It's helped my anxiety TREMENDOUSLY more than anything else. I've been working in special ed for 10 yrs.


----------



## Jayndoe

Just started a new job. Haven't worked in a long time. I've been a stay-at-home mom. However, now I'm on my own and had to take whatever job I could get. So, I'm an Outside Sales Rep for DIRECTV. I spend my days going door to door starting conversations and trying to sell to strangers. Fortunately, (??) it's 90 degrees every day, so they just assume my profuse sweating and redness is weather induced. 
My life is a nightmare right now.


----------



## Tabris

I'm an industrial radiographer.


----------



## markwalters2

Professional troll.


----------



## pazuzuinxs

markwalters2 said:


> Professional troll.


Do you get fed much?


----------



## longthinframe

Archaeologist.


----------



## laysiaj

Teacher.
I teach life skills for transitioning special education students ages 18-21. Hahaha, weirdest job for someone with SA as I teach them how to function independently. lol


----------



## riderless

I support the disabled.


----------



## mssocialanxiety

BeQuietnDrive said:


> I am a Human Resource Generalist which I really like since I can push aside my SA and my job consist of more listening to employee's issues and helping. By nature employees hate us or blame us so rarely does anyone want to know me and my issues. :afr emotionally it can be a nightmare. And I have a lot of sleepless nights when you screw up but I need the job and also the abuse sometimes to overcome SA :blank


do you need to socialize a lot with your employees? also is there a lot of workplace bullying that goes on ?


----------



## LeoKezer

Plumber... Hate going in everyday. 

Stressful. Have to talk to customers. Most of the time I feel like the customer is suspicious of me because I don't look at them. I hate making eye contact with people and I am in a customers house most of the time....Oh joy.


----------



## cocooned

Work in a warehouse, drive a forklift like it ain't no ones bidniss.


----------



## belu

I'm a program analyst for an agency.


----------



## Young Cat Lady

I work as a sales associate in a pet store. Well, not anymore. I plan to put my two weeks in during my next shift. I was thinking of it all today. I feel like I've been cheating myself. That, and I'll be going to school so I see no point in working for so little.


----------



## Young Cat Lady

Young Cat Lady said:


> I work as a sales associate in a pet store. Well, not anymore. I plan to put my two weeks in during my next shift. I was thinking of it all today. I feel like I've been cheating myself. That, and I'll be going to school so I see no point in working for so little.


And my SA has nothing to do with it, btw. lol Just had to put that in there.


----------



## abrcrmbieangel

I'm a QVC Rep.


I really like the company and enjoy the work environment for the most part. :yes


----------



## OutsideR1

It's inspiring that a lot of people with sa have interesting jobs, gives me hope that I can one day have a good job that I like. I myself work part time as a department store associate while studying for a business degree.


----------



## mr hoang

Yeah some of you have some cool jobs. Id like to know how you got those jobs.
I have yet to find one I like or could keep. Ive been through quite a few.
Right now im working with my dad cutting grass 4 days a week. Its quite boring and theres not much social interaction


----------



## OutsideR1

mr hoang said:


> Yeah some of you have some cool jobs. Id like to know how you got those jobs.
> I have yet to find one I like or could keep. Ive been through quite a few.
> Right now im working with my dad cutting grass 4 days a week. Its quite boring and theres not much social interaction


No social interaction would be a good thing for most people here lol.


----------



## mr hoang

OutsideR1 said:


> No social interaction would be a good thing for most people here lol.


Lol is it a good thing really? I guess for the people who enjoy being alone.
I feel we need some interaction sooner or later or we would go crazy.


----------



## K1ngkev1n1

Admin assistant boring as crap but feel trapped!


----------



## Vision7

I WAS studying IT at Uni, but then lost interest. I'm now studying social science to hopefully increase my GPA and study Accounting at UTS ( It's a fancier University than the one i'm at now). Work Part-Time at a supermarket... Dream Job: Always wanted to be a Cop, but will never happen.


----------



## AussiePea

I'm in the entertainment business for trailer trash, not even joking.


----------



## itsjustin

My partner and I plan on moving from NY to Cali. sometime next year, which means leaving my job of 7 years (medical records/health information clerk).

Of course one of the first places I'll look into are other hospitals/doctor offices in the area I'm moving to in CA... but just in case...
With no college education, I'm limited in what I can get into. I want to stay at an office doing office work (computer, papers, etc)... but I don't know what's out there that will take me.

I am not expecting a huge pay, but would like to make $15+/hr. I have no idea where to go or what to do and I am really worried. Any suggestions?


----------



## KimThanh

I am a bagage screener working for a private security agency in Paris.


----------



## ToeSnails

Studying still.
By the end of the year I am done, and will probably be sailing one of these things


----------



## roats44862

I'm a support worker for a severely disabled man who can only move his fingertips, I do the night shifts in his own home.
Previously I was a community carer for elderly and disabled, helping them to wash, dress, cook, eat, clean etc, seeing many different people in one day.

Before that I was working in a childrens day care center, looking after children from 3 months to 5 years.

All 3 have been extremely rewarding, I've always found that when i'm at work, my troubles seem to go to the back of my mind, because my focus is solely on the man that i'm helping to live his life as normally as possible.


----------



## Slytherclaw

I'm a pharmacy technician


----------



## coffeeaddict

Im retired till next may and getting decent money because of that. But im studying now and hopefully working someday in future.


----------



## Julia555

Respiratory Therapist


----------



## Kyle6983

Still studying at university but currently driving pizza for a living


----------



## EyeHope

Sunset Seeker said:


> I'm a support worker for a severely disabled man who can only move his fingertips, I do the night shifts in his own home.
> Previously I was a community carer for elderly and disabled, helping them to wash, dress, cook, eat, clean etc, seeing many different people in one day.


This has got to be the hardest job in the world. Hats off to you Sunset Seeker :clap

I work as a secretary.


----------



## Rainbat

Software Engineer in Test (SDET)


----------



## nonethemore

.


----------



## 805

I work in the laundry of a large downtown hotel.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker

I work as a cashier and bagger. I haven't really had an issue with customers being rude, most of them are nice and polite. I just get irritated by the occasional idiot customers I get every once in a while or the customer who comes shopping right when we're closing.

Still though, I'm 21, I want to focus on getting a "real job". I don't want to stay being a bagger and cashier for too long. I've looked into being an accountant since I like working with numbers but I'm not good with higher level math. Radiology techinician seems promising. You make good money and the work doesn't seem too hard. I would like doing some kind of trade job like electrician or being a mechanic however my college tuition doesn't cover trade or technical schools. I like working with my hands.


----------



## Satoni

Administrative Assistant at a local university. I don't mind my work at all, but I would like to conquer my anxiety and get to the next level in the next five years and actually pay back all of my student loans!


----------



## Reshaan24

Still at home scared to get a job I want to get money so bad but social anxiety is in the way  help???


----------



## riderless

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> I'm the tooth fairy. It's totally messed up my sleeping pattern though.


 full-time nightshift.........ask for penalty rates..


----------



## mike91

I work 3 different job first is washing dishes in a old people home 2nd is gardening so mowing lawns and pulling weeds out 3rd cleaning a office but still earning about half of the average wage


----------



## riderless

If I'm not working, I complain about not having a job, if I am working I complain about the job itself.


----------



## mr hoang

mike91 said:


> I work 3 different job first is washing dishes in a old people home 2nd is gardening so mowing lawns and pulling weeds out 3rd cleaning a office but still earning about half of the average wage


You're a hard worker. You deserve better man.


----------



## ChickenMcNuggets

A copywriter and occasional selling artist. I've thinking of getting out of copywriting due to the practically non-existent pay and the social isolation involved in being a freelancer - plus, I'd like to do something that embraces my artistic interests more.


----------



## fivebyfive

I work at Starbucks. I've been there for almost seven years. It's an alright job because I can do it in my sleep and they do indeed offer decent incentives. However, the people, as in customers are truly heinous sometimes. I can't believe the abuse we're forced to ensure sometimes. Try that with social anxiety... It really sucks sometimes.


----------



## fivebyfive

Endure*


----------



## 525826

Ran a candy franchise inside a mall for 4 years (19 - 22) and now a graphic designer for small businesses with works featured in publications such as USA Today. I don't like my current job tbh... it's not as creative as I thought and the pay isn't worth it. Looking for other pursuits...FUN&KAWAII is my goal.


----------



## Hreyes11

Work for a beverage company and service grocery stores. Daily interaction and communication with customers and shoppers . I find what makes my discomfort that the people are judging me or staring is manageable by rather than just focusing on doing my job, being polite and friendly as I can . I love people but I don't know why I'm so afraid of them lol


----------



## Hreyes11

fivebyfive said:


> I work at Starbucks. I've been there for almost seven years. It's an alright job because I can do it in my sleep and they do indeed offer decent incentives. However, the people, as in customers are truly heinous sometimes. I can't believe the abuse we're forced to ensure sometimes. Try that with social anxiety... It really sucks sometimes.


I can realate, I work at different grocery stores for Pepsi and the managers can take advantage of people in my position. Having a rude or disrespectful manager ,plus the pressure to provide good service and not get canned on your end and be an ******* back tied in with SA does not help  lol


----------



## sfbayarea22

I do tech support for a bank corporate offices. My boss works in another city and never see him. My co-worker and myself run the place. Most meetings are over the phone which helps but still make me anxious. For the most part I have been able to manage it. The stress and the amount of work does not bother me. What bothers me the most are the staff meetings where I feel like I should say something and I cant, however sometimes I manage to say something and I feel much better. The other thing I dont like are when a group of us techs has an in person meeting in a large conference room ( every 3 months) or we do some type of project in another state, then I feel like i am stuck with the group during the whole time


----------



## Dorey23

I work in a Psychiatric Hospital! 
Just starting to feel comfortable talking to staff after 2 years!


----------



## Zack

I'm a social scientist currently studying a minority group's lifestyle choices and lovemaking.


----------



## Zack

fivebyfive said:


> I work at Starbucks. I've been there for almost seven years. It's an alright job because I can do it in my sleep and they do indeed offer decent incentives. However, the people, as in *customers are truly heinous sometimes*. I can't believe the abuse we're forced to ensure sometimes. Try that with social anxiety... It really sucks sometimes.


Never witnessed that in the UK. People here are polite.


----------



## Kocchinoserifu

I work in a school as a para during the day and do freelance translation in my off-hours. 

fivebyfive, sorry to hear that - it's not surprising, but disappointing about the customers. My friend works in retail and says the same thing. I don't get why people feel it's okay to act rude just because the person works there or because they don't know them.


----------



## ilsr

Reshaan24 said:


> Still at home scared to get a job I want to get money so bad but social anxiety is in the way  help???


You could try for one of those seasonal/part-time jobs at a retail store in the mall or department stores like JCPenny, Macy's etc. (If you're fairly young, it may help with entry retail) I once had helped train a first time immigrant to the U.S. She barely knew english, only a couple of months in the U.S. etc. Then she took another part-time job in the weekends at JCPenny as a regular clerk. A half-year later she was promoted and got a pay raise. Just an example of something positive that happened.


----------



## breezyfun711

*Staying in school as long as possible*

I had a couple of very short jobs as a teen. Stayed home w kids for 20 years and sold used books online. Now, at 42, I'm in college as a Social Work major.(junior) I read a post in an introvert thread about a woman who was the lone Social Worker at a nursing home and she said she stayed in her office and did paperwork all day and she loved being alone.

I've been dragging out school so I wouldn't have to enter the workforce because I just can't stand the way people judge every move and expression every second they see you. I think it's an evolutionary way of them trying to fit in or adjust themselves to the herd, but I don't want to be in the herd. Too many people size you up so they can then step over you on their climb up the ladder and I'm just not a climber type. I would say I'm a peace loving person and what keeps me away from social situations is that most people aren't. I don't respect or enjoy them.


----------



## breezyfun711

*Phlebotomist is a good choice*

My son is going to Phlebotomy school and says it's a very repetitious job where you walk in, say hello, the scared patient holds their breath and usually says nothing, you stick them, and leave. He likes it and doesn't consider this "social interaction" since he just repeats the same dozen words all day and spends most of his time focused on the needle. That's where everyone wants his focus so works out great for the less social employee.


----------



## tejasjs

I work as a software engineer(web) for a mnc here in india...
It sux coz most of the times I do not speak with my team members as I am introvert...
Team members do not talk wid me...


----------



## breezyfun711

*I wish*

I wish I was strong at computers so I could work in that field. I know so many who are happy there. I had to go with something that I'm (very) driven about to make the social interaction pushed more to the background.


----------



## jvanb00c

These days I'm a warehouse associate. It's shipping and receiving stuff, riding around on a forklift. It's ok but not my dream job by any means and it's confusing and stressful at times. But the pay is good. 15 bucks an hour(at least in Oklahoma) is fantastic pay considering most other places in that area of work will maybe start you out at 12 an hour if your lucky. Part of me is constantly worrying I'm going to get fired though. It sucks.


----------



## Tia Durr

army and currently got a seasonal job working in retail to help with my SA...its terrifying but I see a little improvement.


----------



## MrCandP011

I've been working at an FBO at an small airport for 2 and a half years now. Basically I fuel planes, tow them, tend to the pilots, etc, etc, etc. I've enjoyed it, and get to see a lot of cool things. Sometimes aircraft I never even knew existed will show up. 

Had an airplane that could convert to a car fly in once. The process of converting it to a car was ridiculous, as well as the way it looked. But still cool. 

I also get to meet/see celebrities. Elton John, and Bill Cosby have flown in on my shift before.


----------



## Liamb76

I work for a large utilities company. I'm 38 and think I've prob always suffered a little bit from SA but starting at that place 5 years ago made everything 100times worse. Like starting a new school. I cringe at my weird behaviour. Thing are much better now tho it's took a while and I'll never act at work like I do with my close mates but over the last 6months or so I've starting acting a bit normal and gained some respect and confidence


----------



## Tabris

I fire electromagnetic waves at bits of metal, and occasionally paint penetrant on them.


----------



## Boertjie

This is a fascinating thread!

I'm a system administrator (sysadmin) at an ISP. Basically I research, set up and maintain our server-infrastructure (mailservers, voip servers, monitoring-servers, storage servers, etc). It gets extremely lonely at times, because I work solo and need to concentrate all the time. Plus it can get quite frustrating (linux is fussy as hell!). I would like to get more into the networking-side of our business...that's where the real action happens.

Plus I'm the organist at our church.


----------



## HunnyBunny

I work for a doggie daycare/boarding facility currently! Sounds a lot easier than it is, especially around holidays.


----------



## cupoftealee

I play Tetris with boxes full of clothes (stock room stuff) and soon I'll be chatting up all the old ladies and doing little jobs for them in their homes (care work stuff).


----------



## Marley123

Ltblue said:


> Some of you guy's job aren't so bad..most of them are keep-to-yourself mainly. Any one with a job that evolves a lot of communications?


Yes I used to be just a cleaner so it was very easy to get through the day with no SA problems. I just finished my 3rd week working as a childcare trainee. It's a nightmare, I have to communicate with children and parents. I have I get up and sing and dance and read books in front of a big group of kids. I didn't think it was going to be so difficult  it's only 12 months but I feel like it's going to be a very long 12 months!


----------



## gooChloe

I am coocking my cupcakes and writing blog posts on fashion )


----------



## Wayoutwest

I am a maintenance tech at a food facility, my job consists on keeping machinery running properly , mainly electric lift trucks.


----------



## Blakey

Qantas lounge assistant while I study


----------



## mr hoang

Part time affiliate marketer. Best part is not having to deal with people. Good Job for people with social anxiety.


----------



## jonah2k14

I don't work because I refuse to apply for any sort of jobs that make me having to interact with people. I am going to get my SIA (security guard license) badge therefore I can apply for those jobs on sites where you just sit there preferably an over night shift, where there is nobody there. No other job could I do because I literally hate it as everyone here knows dealing with people! I get ridiculously sweaty and I can't maintain eye contact with people because it makes me even more uncomfortable than I already am! Horrible! I'm attending a therapeutic day service once a fortnight to try and help but nothing is working, but i refuse medication because I know that can become troublesome in the long run! I have had jobs in call centres as they dont involve dealing with people face to face, but after a few months even they became too much as I hated talking to people in general! so im at a loss unless i get this security license


----------



## roxybudgy

Oddly enough, as someone who generally doesn't like talking to strangers or dealing with confrontations, I currently work as a complaints case manager for a telco company.

My first job was a casual/part-time job as a dishwasher at a party hire company which primarily involved polishing glassware and not having to talk to anyone most of the time. There was the odd occasion where I had to answer the phone because everyone else was busy, but all I was required to do in those cases was to tell the person on the other line to hold.

Second job was a part-time office job at a migration consultancy. A little more social interaction required, with around 90% solo paperwork, 10% client reception. Having to communicate with clients in Chinese was a bit of a challenge, considering that my Chinese is not very good.

But due to various circumstances, I had to look for another job, and despite sending out over 100 applications to office admin jobs, I only got a few interviews which were not successful. In desperation, I started to apply for call centre jobs, which leads me to job number three...

Third job was a customer service officer for a telco company. This job was 99% talking to people on the phone, 1% admin/other stuff. Initially the thought of having to speak to many many strangers all day long scared the hell out of me. But having no money would be worse. On average, I spoke to 30-35 different people each day, with enquiries about orders, bills, simple complaints (complex complaints went to the complaints team).

Technically I'm still a customer service officer, but the majority of my colleagues were made redundant, and a customer service department was set up at an overseas call centre. Myself and my remaining colleagues were transferred to the complaints team. Now I case manage complex complaints, so I only have to deal with a few people on any given day, but these people are more likely to be angry pissed-off customers. I'm still not very good at dealing with the irrationally angry customers. I just let them rant at me and try and get rid of them as soon as possible.


----------



## mr hoang

I'm starting to realize my job as an onliner marketer involves building a customer list, gaining their trust and developing relationships with them. Its one of the ways to make money, and I can't run from it. I'm into deep already. May as well keep going. Its alot of work but I am enjoying it because there is so much to learn.


----------



## JakeyCFHx1994

I work in a kitchen at a retirement home. I Started as a dishwasher last march but developed a severe hand dermatitis due to the industrial detergents we used in the dish pit. So after 11 months of itchy, scaly, cracking hands they finally moved me up to prep cook so I'd no longer be exposed to the chemicals. But now they're overloading me with impossible amounts of work to do in such a short window of time. How am I supposed to cut 26 pies, cut 8 full briscuits, pan up 7 cases of salmon, make bread pudding from scratch, all while trying to keep the line stocked up with their veggies and sides? The executive chef and the sous chef are two of the biggest *******s ive ever met, always *****ing at me about something, even when i was in the dish pit they would still disrespect and ridicule me. At one point my hands were getting so dried out and rashy that my right hand split in three different places just from grabbing a pan off the rack. Went to the doctors and he wrote me a note excusing me from work for two weeks. As I know this ****ed up the whole flow of the kitchen and was irritating for these chefs, but they'd seen how ****ed up my hands were before and they were still giving me a hard time about not being there. I didnt want to work here at all anymore but I need the income and moving to prep cook was the only way to let my hands heal before i ****ed them up for good and couldnt work any job. I've smoked cigarettes off and on (mainly socially) but since I've been working here I smoke almost a pack a day, I've been doing adderall, mdma, or coke to enhance my performance in there, and pot is just a necessity to me (just something I always have and couldn't go without even before this job) not to mention even with all these drugs I'm still a very angry individual. When the chefs are talking some kind of **** to me, all I'm imagining in my head is beating them senseless with a frying pan or a meat pounder. The waitresesses here look at me like i belong in a dumpster but talk to everyone else like normal... I'm not bad looking but i guess I understand im not very approachable being a guy that isnt smiling or saying anything. I'd like to leave this place behind and find something else, all i know is after this I will never set foot in a kitchen Again.


----------



## mike91

JakeyCFHx1994 said:


> I work in a kitchen at a retirement home. I Started as a dishwasher last march but developed a severe hand dermatitis due to the industrial detergents we used in the dish pit. So after 11 months of itchy, scaly, cracking hands they finally moved me up to prep cook so I'd no longer be exposed to the chemicals. But now they're overloading me with impossible amounts of work to do in such a short window of time. How am I supposed to cut 26 pies, cut 8 full briscuits, pan up 7 cases of salmon, make bread pudding from scratch, all while trying to keep the line stocked up with their veggies and sides? The executive chef and the sous chef are two of the biggest *******s ive ever met, always *****ing at me about something, even when i was in the dish pit they would still disrespect and ridicule me. At one point my hands were getting so dried out and rashy that my right hand split in three different places just from grabbing a pan off the rack. Went to the doctors and he wrote me a note excusing me from work for two weeks. As I know this ****ed up the whole flow of the kitchen and was irritating for these chefs, but they'd seen how ****ed up my hands were before and they were still giving me a hard time about not being there. I didnt want to work here at all anymore but I need the income and moving to prep cook was the only way to let my hands heal before i ****ed them up for good and couldnt work any job. I've smoked cigarettes off and on (mainly socially) but since I've been working here I smoke almost a pack a day, I've been doing adderall, mdma, or coke to enhance my performance in there, and pot is just a necessity to me (just something I always have and couldn't go without even before this job) not to mention even with all these drugs I'm still a very angry individual. When the chefs are talking some kind of **** to me, all I'm imagining in my head is beating them senseless with a frying pan or a meat pounder. The waitresesses here look at me like i belong in a dumpster but talk to everyone else like normal... I'm not bad looking but i guess I understand im not very approachable being a guy that isnt smiling or saying anything. I'd like to leave this place behind and find something else, all i know is after this I will never set foot in a kitchen Again.


I work in a nursing home as a dish pig as well i have hand dermatitis but i wear gloves for it seems to work and put cream on every night but i work garden there as well and i enjoy that more i can move at my own pace and i want a better job as well been working in **** nursing homes for nearly 6 years


----------



## Tepid1982

I work full time as a surgical technology clinical site coordinator and PRN as a Cardiac surgical tech (CST)


----------



## Iwannabemyself

Ltblue said:


> You got over it probably because your doing something fun and you enjoy it. Don't even have time to think about SA.. Nice job btw.


Agreed


----------



## Imbored21

Trustfund baby


----------



## LonelyRiver

Working in Retail and it's not fun. A lot of customers and so little time to deal all of their issues...


----------



## Acute

I work as nursing assistant at a nursing home. I've done it for 2 years in July. I took the job in the first place not thinking I would like it, but it pays better than a lot of other things I could do. I like it. There are a lot of people but most don't talk. Still I feel more comfortable around elderly people or children, though I don't want to work with children. I'm also a nursing student. I like the medical field so my will to be a part of it is greater than my anxiety. Though I have called out of work because of anxiety before.


----------



## andy1984

eternal student and philosopher :b


----------



## zonebox

I work for a thrift store. More specifically, I work on a truck picking up donations, and dropping off purchases. It is most often furniture.

I would prefer to be unemployed at the moment, but that does not pay the bills.


----------



## K1ngkev1n1

Admin assistant for my mom (firm administrator). Pays decent, but I know I don't want to do this. To scared of interviewing and not thinking I'm capable of getting a job that will pay better.


----------



## Starrii

I'm a waitress. :/ & I don't even know how I do it sometimes. I'm always terrified to go to work everyday. And I make a fool of myself all the time because I'm so socially awkward. I hate it but I think I'm even more terrified of finding another job  I deal with people all the time and I thought maybe it would help with my SA but it doesn't, I think it's gotten worse :/


----------



## slowlyimproving

Starrii said:


> I'm a waitress. :/ & I don't even know how I do it sometimes. I'm always terrified to go to work everyday. And I make a fool of myself all the time because I'm so socially awkward. I hate it but I think I'm even more terrified of finding another job  I deal with people all the time and I thought maybe it would help with my SA but it doesn't, I think it's gotten worse :/


I use to be a waiter!! EVERY SA ers worst nightmare!


----------



## maninabox

I'm a software developer for a fairly large company.


----------



## MoveAlong91

Starrii said:


> I'm a waitress. :/ & I don't even know how I do it sometimes. I'm always terrified to go to work everyday. And I make a fool of myself all the time because I'm so socially awkward. I hate it but I think I'm even more terrified of finding another job  I deal with people all the time and I thought maybe it would help with my SA but it doesn't, I think it's gotten worse :/


I hate that embarrassing feeling. I always feel embarrassed, which most likely leads to me blushing out of embarrassment for no apparent reason at all. :/


----------



## Starrii

MoveAlong91 said:


> I hate that embarrassing feeling. I always feel embarrassed, which most likely leads to me blushing out of embarrassment for no apparent reason at all. :/


Ugh I know, same here! :/


----------



## MoveAlong91

Starrii said:


> Ugh I know, same here! :/


Maybe we should wear masks 24 7 to hide our cheeks haha


----------



## Starrii

MoveAlong91 said:


> Maybe we should wear masks 24 7 to hide our cheeks haha


Haha! if only that were acceptable


----------



## MoveAlong91

Starrii said:


> Haha! if only that were acceptable


Sadly it's not haha. I've found the solution though.


----------



## StoicJester

I'm a paralegal for a small law firm and I love it!


----------



## huh

I'm a Systems Administrator. I'd rather be a software engineer or doing web development.


----------



## Damagedgxxds

Work at a charity, hate answering the phones. Makes me feel ill.


----------



## IAmError

I'm a medic in the Army


----------



## vsaxena

I work from home as a conservative news writer and commentator. It pays well and I make my own schedule, but the loneliness kills me. Mind you, I always got made fun of and picked on and felt like crap at regular jobs, so ...


----------



## royalsfan1994

I am currently a chef apprentice. It is frustrating because i love cooking and solving problems and having to focus on the present moment but the stress and the people i have to work with are extremely frustrating. I get anxious every shift and just work through it. some days are better than others. i think too much which makes me slower than they want me to be, but i also do a quality job. some days i am talkative and fine, other days I am quiet and feel like I'm being judged and that people are talking about me. hard job to have with social anxiety and Generalized Anxiety, but my passion for cooking and the fact that I would never want to be a server or retail worker and the fact that I don't want to be a complete failure keeps me going. Sorry for the long post, Ive been having a hard week.


----------



## twitchy666

Jonni said:


> I'm a web, graphic and print designer. I work part freelance from home and part time for a boring, blandly corporate car leasing company. I enjoy the freelance part because I feel much more creative when I am working alone, and the work is varied.
> 
> I really hate the 2 days spent in the office. I always have a fear that when someone looks at my screen they are judging my unfinished work! :um (even though I know they probably aren't.)
> 
> I used to work full time in the office but I couldn't cope with the meetings, presentations, office politics etc. I was on the verge of quitting but we came to an agreement which turned out okay for me


unfinished was the label for my dismissal from last ever perm place in 2011 where I loved a hour's drive doing my favourite #1 thing. Excuses to get rid of me range from only two things: not chatty enough OR too technical for a baffoon boss, which I sensed one day I entered the room with an unknown little junior HR girl, twiddling hair, giggling, would be her main task to test me see how I respond to "Hello Mr <surname> how are you?" which I performed so well by not attacking her. Her verdict would've been kick 'im out if he doesn't say "hello! how are you??!!" every day, which I knew would be that Friday

Job before this one was in Harrow where I met a sexy foreign graphics web designer using Photoshop. Office politics is primary schoolground to me

I have done lots from home. The reason is not thoroughly to avoid people. Getting everything so much more efficiently, any time of day, using mouse, keyboard & monitor in an office & email. Freelance is a handy term. Have your used peopleperhour.com? I got one thing done with it. 100 mile journey per day. I recommend it but I don't expect a second go after several years peeking


----------



## twitchy666

RichBigD said:


> I work studying oil and gas data & analyse it all. I enjoy it, as it's the only thing I have & my life revolves around it!


what tools do you use? A friend has done SSE energy. I had a first start at Energy Saving Trust using ORACLE at their office next to New Scotland Yard & St James' Park

I'm in loops of fury since 2005 not being allowed to meet employers to do what they need doing


----------



## mr hoang

Im a yard worker. I hate it but its a family business.


----------



## flarf

i swim in the sewer and tickle peoples feet thru storm drains


----------



## Willtochange99

*Currently looking*

I was a life guard, I worked at party city, I went to college, after school teacher, nanny, and my most recent was the most paying and it was an behavioral therapist for autistic children. I recently resigned because my SA was so bad, working in a group. Working with the children wasn't so bad but being around the group of 10 people and having to perform in front of them was extremely difficult. I feel like I am regressing but don't know where to look for employment now.


----------



## saline

loads of you have really impressive jobs. Seems most of you don't actually have SA to the extent that it effects your lives too much.
I've always just had minimum wage jobs. Warehouse/factory work etc.
Never had a clue what I could do 'career wise'....


----------



## Willtochange99

saline said:


> loads of you have really impressive jobs. Seems most of you don't actually have SA to the extent that it effects your lives too much.
> I've always just had minimum wage jobs. Warehouse/factory work etc.
> Never had a clue what I could do 'career wise'....


Well how old are you? Working in a factory is better than no job.


----------



## social worker

Guess...


----------



## Willtochange99

nelby said:


> I'm also glad to see another teacher.
> 
> I teach 16-19 year olds, a few of whom do make me anxious. I feel so guilty about it and beat myself up about it. I am trying to entertain the idea that my anxiety is not as noticeable as I think which is beginning to help, though.
> 
> I quite often just want to hide in my classroom away from the other teachers in my office, but I don't as I know this'll make everything worse.
> 
> Thankfully, because I teach in China and don't speak Chinese (and most of the parents don't speak English), we don't have to do parents' evenings. Result!
> 
> I also wonder if I did the right thing going into teaching. Am I a masochist? However, my non-anxious self is quite a good teacher, I like to think. Not the best, but I really care about and love my students, and I work damned hard.


How did you get to the point of learning to teach English in China? I signed up for a class to get certified to teach English abroad but dropped out realizing that I would have to give presentations everyday.


----------



## iseshawn

*Debt collector*

Have been a debtor for twenty-eight years now , from home now for almost three years. It has run its course for me now. I need less interaction on such a harsh conversation. Time for a positive change like client service or blogging. Lets hope!


----------



## nubly

social worker said:


> Guess...


Character at Disneyland?


----------



## AirborneSurfer

I'm an Infantryman. Despite being introverted and anxious in social situations, I love my job, and feel blessed that I get along with most of the guys in my unit. Even though I get along with most of the guys, I'm one of the quietest guys in my platoon and have less to contribute to conversations as others do (mostly because I can't relate). Good thing I don't need to be a chatterbox to pull a trigger or kick down a door.


----------



## social worker

nubly said:


> Character at Disneyland?


LOL, btw I just read about large colonies of feral cats living at Disneyland that keep the rodent population under control, apparently a long-time thing there.


----------



## Escapismm

I am currently a waiter for an Chinese restaurant and it is horrible, I feel incompetent and slow, its low pay and have a mean manager, I only doing 2 shifts but going to get more when im on my uni break, thats when im thinking about quitting, I cant deal with the stress and the people there.


----------



## The Patriot

Working on getting another job (again in retail) because I'm having difficulty going back to school (so many complications to that) and I really need the money so I'm settling, It didn't work out so great the last time I was in retail and that let to. 

Thankfully potential employers can't see this) so I can say very very dark depression and anxiety, so why the heck am I putting myself back out there again? 

I desperately need the money, my job developer wants me to and yeah I really don't know what possessed me to say I wanted to go into retail, maybe its cause I feel that's all I'm good at. 

I was suppose to have a phone interview for a job at Dulux Paint today but nobody's called me at all, no messages, cell, home phone, email, My job developer went to go find out what's going on she said she'd call me but she hasn't yet. 

Right now I volunteer at a bakery 3x's a week and go in and help out at Good will with charity drives etc. Basically try to keep busy learn social skills and get out of the house. PS hey noticed the page is new, interesting, giving it a chance


----------



## tokkitoria

I work in an accounting office for a major retail store (the individual store itself, not head office). I used to work cash and then customer service but an incident left me unable to handle that at all anymore so now I work alone in a box.


----------



## TenYears

Occupation: foole


(+1 to anyone who remembers this lol)


----------



## Lasair




----------



## crimeclub

Lasair said:


>


You're a nurse? I'm going to be going into Nursing and I keep hearing all these horror stories of Nursing school, like how terrible and hard it is. What was your experience? And don't feel the need to sugar-coat it.


----------



## Dan1987

I work at a printers working in the Repro department, so i have to check artwork from customers, proof it to them in PDF format and plan the job up so we can get as many on a sheet as possible and send it to print. We do business cards, compliment slips, letterheads, posters, leaflets, booklets and banners. Been there 10 years this July. I started sweeping the floors and general tidying up, moved up to a machine myself for a few years and then doing what I do now.


----------



## SilentLyric

I'm actually Santa Claus.


----------



## cc3bc

Student nurse....


----------



## HenDoggy

crimeclub said:


> You're a nurse? I'm going to be going into Nursing and I keep hearing all these horror stories of Nursing school, like how terrible and hard it is. What was your experience? And don't feel the need to sugar-coat it.


it's like that show scrubs but less funny and more bloody.


----------



## jsgt

I drive a semi truck long haul from Texas to the southwest and the northwest...with some midwest and southeast. It has its days like any other job, but the freedom it offers is great. I don't have to depend on any one else to get the job done and interaction with people is very limited. Being alone 98% of the time is the best part. I can drive through some of the biggest cities in the worst traffic, and feel totally feel separated from everyone because I'm in my own little sanctuary...it's a very comforting feeling. The pay is great for me and the company I work for treats me well. It's sort of depressing to think that I will probably be doing this for decades to come(trucking isn't a very attractive lifestyle to live), but I just try to take it one day at a time.


----------



## Mousey9

Production Control...or atleast that's what they told me. I didn't even apply for this position but apparently I did well on my screening test so they put me here. Im not even sure how what I do relates to PC since there is a lot of physical work but eh, I roll with it. I get to work by myself a lot which is awesome but cotdamn work can be so unfulfilling sometimes.


----------



## tyrannosaurusbex

LeftyFretz said:


> Wild animal keeper / sea lion trainer. I do shows in front of crowds of people multiple times a day. SA nightmare? I got over it.


that sounds so amazing! I've always wanted to work with Marine animals of all sorts! how'd you get that kind of job?


----------



## fobia

Database Developer, though last years it is actually very rare that I have to develop databases or software, it is more of debugging and fixing someone's written code . Piece of ****, actually.


----------



## LeftyFretz

tyrannosaurusbex said:


> that sounds so amazing! I've always wanted to work with Marine animals of all sorts! how'd you get that kind of job?


Volunteer at a zoo or aquarium and work your way up from the bottom basically. There's a lot of "proving yourself" and there's little room for error. It's worth it if that's what you want.


----------



## sweetlilislandgirl26

Anyone else have or is having a hard time choosing a career that doesn't give them much anxiety dealing with the public? I know I can't work behind the scenes forever, but I'm tryna find something that won't make me nervous or have me on edge whenever someone comes up to me.. I want to stay in the health field but not sure which career with my bad nerves. 

Helpp


----------



## plastics

I worked at a rehab for 4 years in the medical office and doing social work and now I work in registration in the ER. I don't recommend either one for people with SA. Although, I definitely handled te first one better because it wasn't AS crazy as the ER. Needless to say, I'm still trying to find a good less-people oriented job. I want to work in a lab somehow, but I know I would need a whole new degree.


----------



## DNO103

Front desk for a Geriatric office


----------



## CopadoMexicano

student


----------



## quesara

Patent Paralegal


----------



## LadyApathy

I'm a sales associate....


----------



## Vuldoc

Leech off my parents like the worthless parasite that I am.


----------



## Idontgetit

Vuldoc said:


> Leech off my parents like the worthless parasite that I am.


ur not alone man


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Junior Accountant


----------



## Vitalis

I'm an accountant, but the last job I found a couple of months ago was as accounting assistant, which is less that I want to do, but I appreciate the fact of having less responsibilities, which was about damn time, since in the last company I was I had way too many because of unrelated work stuff.


----------



## gopherinferno

i drain the life force of others


----------



## Monkeygirl

Part time Habilitation Counselor with a 11 year old with Autism.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Crappy warehouse job but I'll be a professional musician someday.


----------



## feckoff

I'm a lawyer.

Jokes. I work in a coffee shop where I'm used as unofficial supervisor so they don't have to pay me more than £6.50 an hour.


----------



## feckoff

gopherinferno said:


> i drain the life force of others


I laughed. Well done.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Graphic Designer.


----------



## mr hoang

visualkeirockstar said:


> Crappy warehouse job but I'll be a professional musician someday.


I like your confidence. Good luck with that!


----------



## ImmortalOne

IT Technician


----------



## MoonlitMadness

I work in a care home for adults with learning difficulties. I'd like it a lot more if it wasn't so stressful and if the management treated us well. And if we weren't paid crappy minimum wage!!


----------



## MariaVi

I am also a small business owner, working mainly out of my house, with no employees. Previously, I was a district manager for about 5 years, something I worked very hard for, but as my social anxiety got worse, my depression got worse, the stress level of the job greatly increased in the last two years....I become completely burned out. I'm not sure how I managed to be so successful in the job at the time, it involved a lot of social interaction and a lot of phone calls.

I absolutely dislike phone calls and will avoid them at any cost, but it was a necessary part of the job. I thought I would get better at it in time, but it was like constantly putting salt on an open wound...it just gets worse. 

I am much happier now and in a better state of mind. But I do miss a little bit of social interaction since I am home most of the time. But, when I do have social interaction, I find that I wish I was just home alone. So, can't win.


----------



## Radekk

I am a son unfortunately .


----------



## Shinobi1001

I'm an engineer technician. I basically sit on a computer all day and revise drawings for constructions plans to be carried out. It does take a lot of communication between coworkers and my boss so I'm surprised i still have my sanity. The pay is very good for one person but the social aspect of this job is tearing me apart...


----------



## jiitters

I'm a bartender :eek
Sucks because I always feel self conscious as I am interacting with people constantly, but I am improving on my social skills (learning from a lot of awkward moments) so I want to stick with it


----------



## Drakejr

Sysadmin engineer, I currently hate where I work but IT in general I find it fun.


----------



## harrison

I wish I could work again. I haven't worked for years because I'm too unstable. I hate it.


----------



## Gojira

"Negative, I am a meat popsicle."


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

don said:


> I wish I could work again. I haven't worked for years because I'm too unstable. I hate it.


How do you pay for stuff?


----------



## livetolovetolive

I am unemployed. My wife is the money maker. I take care of my six year old and a 13 year old nephew.


----------



## Mr. Wavey

I'm actually a lawyer - not just any lawyer, a litigator. I don't know how I ended up here, its not the most comfortable job for someone with SA. I thought I could cope before, but I'm finding it really difficult now


----------



## Nekomata

Call centre agent, borderline debt collection <.<;;


----------



## ilsr

unemployed. went back to school for another useless degree. useless applying/interviewing for jobs that never get past my gaps. gave up on the work at home scams.


----------



## shyicebear

Right now unemployed,but I have an interview tomorrow for a manual labor job. In the past I've done trail work and restoration. I might go into fire service or go back to school.


----------



## Imbored21

stay at home son $$$


----------



## Saleemaslam

Retail associate at TkMaxx (Hate it)


----------



## theroaringboyinthecorner

Animal and grounds keeper at a farm park


----------



## catgirl91

Call Center. When I first started it was a struggle being on the phone all day. but after a few months it started to become easier because i was more confident with the information. I enjoy talking on the phone with clients all day and answering there questions. The only thing stressful about the job is my co-workers. I get so much anxiety when i walk into work. i hate making small talk and i never no what to say. i feel so awkward all the time. There are about 45 people that work in my office and most of them all are outgoing and always talk to each other and hang out after work. but i never have feel like i want to do that or even have a conversation. sometimes i feel like I'm the only person there that just want to get work done and not talk to ppl lol.


----------



## Constellations

Stockroom assistant at Next for the gap year, but I hope to be geologist after University


----------



## Xenacat

*Reply*

I work in Human Reources. I have been dealing with gossip and Laing friends. I had a pani attack at work. Now they want me to name names. I'm really nervous for tomorrow. :crying:


----------



## andy1984

ilsr said:


> unemployed. went back to school for another useless degree. useless applying/interviewing for jobs that never get past my gaps. gave up on the work at home scams.


this


----------



## Xenacat

Human Reources, I'm off work right now due to anxiety attacks/depression


----------



## dragonfruit

I work as a replacement person when someone is a way. Other then that I volunteer at the place. So many events took place this year that leave me doubting myself.


----------



## LemonBones

Never worked, probably homelessness to look forward to.


----------



## Nozz

I worked in retail for about 11 years. Lost my job fairly recently, so I'm currently unemployed. I hated that work and never want to do it again, so I'm looking at going back to school and getting a bachelors degree. I have a two year one already, so it's not too daunting, but I need to get the SA/depression under control so I don't flake out. Will probably pick up some sort of easy/low stress part-time work while doing so if I can find it.


----------



## hyacinth girl

I'm a student but I work weekends in a small independent coffee shop


----------



## Zosie92

Support Worker for Adults with learning disabilities (full-time)
Also work for a national charity, setting up local youth groups and recruiting volunteers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckg2011

Part time van delivery driver.


----------



## TenYears

I'm a gigolo.


----------



## Miss bombastic

Personal support worker I mostly work with the elderly and do mostly palliative care


----------



## lonelybreaker

i dont do anything for a living since i dont have a job. but if i was getting paid to do what i love it would be breakdanceing and voice acting


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I'm a slave.


----------



## SENNA

cnc operator, machine work


----------



## Evolvetheworld

Im a Hypnotherapist


----------



## Jesuszilla

staff accountant


----------



## Manilow

Community Manager in video games but currently unemployed


----------



## suril

A jobless bum for over 10 years who still lives with the parents. Hope to change that this year, but then I always say that every year..hahah.


----------



## Zatch

Flip burgers.

I fancy myself an overachiever.


----------



## AThomas23

I am a payroll administrator
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ivan drago

I've been a carpenter for 17 years now, couldn't imagine doing anything else.


----------



## 629753

Veracity said:


> Flip burgers.
> 
> I fancy myself an overachiever.


In mcdonalds? Sounds like a dreamjob to me bro.


----------



## VC132

I'm an internet marketer, Internet Entrepreneur and musician.


----------



## Repix

Ohh no!

I'm terrible at reading topics.. 

*Slapping myself*


----------



## twitchy666

*I like back to school again*

Not taught about today

when we were at school.

Refreshment. How to live in 4-year-old world. Teach me.

I would not say "I am a ..."
which is what every person says. Politician, nurse, welder, teacher, bus driver, shopping assistant, advocate, PR... helmsman, seams mistress, leader

I know: a,b,c,d,e,f,g,h...
I can ...
good at...

we like words?


----------



## mdw9124

I work as a nurse aid in a mental health group home for adults with severe mental illness. The irony is amusing. 

Sent from my LG-H634 using Tapatalk


----------



## inane

I'm currently working in supply chain administration, with a focus on import/exports. My company wants to shift me towards production and materials management, but it hasn't been working out.


----------



## Lish3rs

I am a pharmacy tech at a retail store. I might try something else for a couple of months like a desk job. It's about time to take a break and get more experiences for the time being. Even if I'm not employed as a tech, I can still keep the title through my license, certification, and meeting continuing education requirements. So that's really neat.


----------



## rabidfoxes

I'm an administrator working in higher education. There is nothing to say about my job.

I'm trying to set up a charity, but don't want to talk about it in case I jinx it and it never works out. I have a lot of incubator projects that I then fail to develop.


----------



## Subatomic

Full time student and part-time fry boy for McDonald's.


----------



## saline

Amazing we have so many people with jobs and careers.
How'd you all get through the interview process and stuff what with your SA???
I guess some of us have it worse than others

ps - unemployed, here!


----------



## huesos

Customer service representative


----------



## huesos

saline said:


> Amazing we have so many people with jobs and careers.
> How'd you all get through the interview process and stuff what with your SA???
> I guess some of us have it worse than others
> 
> ps - unemployed, here!


That's the thing: I am so horrible at interviews that the last time I got a job from an interview was in September 2014, and I was starting as a temp anyway. The last few temp assignments I've had didn't require an interview.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm currently a security officer at a casino and a cashier at a local grocery store.


----------



## Jillo1978

I rescue trashed wood furniture and repaint and decorate it and sell it online. It's not much of a living though. Just extra cash for my fiancee supports me mostly.


----------



## Tibble

I've been working in a warehouse in the receiving department for a few years. I make about $13 which isn't too bad. It isn't the greatest job out there but it's better than nothing. The nice thing about it is that I rarely have to interact with other workers and I'm isolated in my own area which is great if you have severe anxiety like me. And I can listen to music from my phone! You're not supposed to but my boss hardly ever comes around. There's also a lot of overtime for double pay. Hopefully I can figure something out for the future cause I don't wanna stay here all my life :|


----------



## clarkekent

Currently a Pokemon Trainer.


----------



## railcar82594

An article about which job type is good by zodiac sign:

http://hellogiggles.com/career-path-zodiac-sign/


----------



## donna1972

I work in the Mortgage Industry. I purposely choose positions were I know I will not have to work with customers. I like reviewing Mortgage Docs and I don't even mind contacting other companies if a correction needs to be made or if something is missing because most of the time I can do that by email. 
I unfortunately unemployed right now and it is starting to becoming difficult being picky; I am running out of options. You would think Data Entry would be good but I do not have fast keyboarding skills. I have been thinking of looking into other fields but not sure where to start.


----------



## Rhonda1

I'm a food service worker for people with disabilities I fixed food and serve it to them.


----------



## Bad Wahsabi

I work in digital marketing. Don't really have to interact with anyone. Don't ever work at an agency though, too much interaction. Will burn out really fast.


----------



## blueangellost6

A creative writing student who wants to be a writing therapist. I'm disabled so cannot work, but, I have ambition and plan to get myself there one day. I worked in retail when I was able but, it wasn't challenging enough for me.


----------



## Erroll

Nothing. I'm a professional loafer.


----------



## Erroll

Jillo1978 said:


> I rescue trashed wood furniture and repaint and decorate it and sell it online. It's not much of a living though. Just extra cash for my fiancee supports me mostly.


I saw a story about a lady who did this on the TV show Pickers (these guys find and buy antiques). Was that you?


----------



## Soul Chef

Customer Service Representative for the world's second largest media conglomerate.

Telephone conversations on the daily. 

Yep.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I do all sort of things. I grab construction jobs when i can(when they're available) and roll with it until the contract ends or i burn out(which happens due to depression)



Jillo1978 said:


> I rescue trashed wood furniture and repaint and decorate it and sell it online. It's not much of a living though. Just extra cash for my fiancee supports me mostly.


I've been wanting to do that for the longest time.

What you do is good though. Recycling and all. Maybe you're not getting rich, but you do more for the environment than a lot of people, who just throw away things that aren't even that old.


----------



## Tabris

I work in the Aerospace industry. It's okay.


----------



## justabirb

I work in a cube inside an office environment. Honestly, it feels like a refuge for socially awkward people. It's a very behind the scenes type of job that requires little interaction, and a large percentage of my team is socially awkward. Some of us interact with each other while others just hide out in their cubes basically. 

It's the only job I've had where I really feel I'm succeeding. There's no pressure to advance, and even our supervisor is a quiet and reserved type. I think it should be renamed The Sanctuary for the Socially Awkward


----------



## duganrm

justabirb said:


> I work in a cube inside an office environment. Honestly, it feels like a refuge for socially awkward people. It's a very behind the scenes type of job that requires little interaction, and a large percentage of my team is socially awkward. Some of us interact with each other while others just hide out in their cubes basically.
> 
> It's the only job I've had where I really feel I'm succeeding. There's no pressure to advance, and even our supervisor is a quiet and reserved type. I think it should be renamed The Sanctuary for the Socially Awkward


sooo, are they hiring? :wink2:


----------



## JohnB

Currently Unemployed

However i do seasonal nuclear maintenance work.


----------



## girlhood

Editorial assistant at a textbook publishing company. 

I had this romanticized idea of working with books, but this job is not creative at all. I'm basically answering cranky author emails and processing payments like a machine. I haven't worked with actual text at all since I've been here. I feel like a robot could do this job. 

It is a good first job out of college for an English major, supposedly, but it's draining and mind-numbing. But I guess it could always be worse.

I'm thinking of getting teaching certification now. I am not anxious around people significantly younger than me. I'm the most scared of people my age and older.


----------



## blue53669

I work at a loan company pulling data & making spreadsheets so that the accounts in collections get debited, and then do refunds for people who inadvertently got overcharged. It's a pretty easy job, except for answering the phone for the people who are mad about their account getting debited (it's in their contract, but more than likely they didn't read it). There are 3 of us and maybe only 5-8 calls a day each but I get pretty stressed out about it and if someone's yelling or a jerk I'll have to take a breather or I'll end up in tears.

I was a medical transcriptionist where I could work from home for 12 years and that was great for SA - not having to interact with people in person or even my boss (just by email) and no angry customers. BUT it I think it really made me regress SA progress-wise to where I'm afraid to make any phone calls at all (appointments, bills, etc.) I have just completed my BA & a medical coding program and plan on applying for coding jobs as soon as I pass the national exam. I'm hoping that I'll just get to sit in a cubbie at a hospital/physician office and read medical reports while listening to headphones etc... would be pretty ideal!


----------



## nitepaws

28 and unemployed. Suicide soon.


----------



## duvalsi

Currently work for a health insurance company and am about to star processing medical claims so there's no interaction with customers or providers which is a godsend.


----------



## Shazzy123

Apprentice Office manager in a youth centre (charity)  Prior to this I was a dog & cat groomer!


----------



## GettingIntoMedicine

low said:


> Cleaner. I could be depressed about that but the truth is I enjoy it and it's practical for me. Most conversation goes as far as morning 'hello' at the start of a shift and then I can put my head down and work.


I am actually jealous. A dream job for an introvert.


----------



## nubly

duvalsi said:


> Currently work for a health insurance company and am about to star processing medical claims so there's no interaction with customers or providers which is a godsend.


How's the pay for claims adjsuter?


----------



## duvalsi

nubly said:


> How's the pay for claims adjsuter?


It's pretty low for the region ($16.50 an hour), especially since living the Seattle metro area has become extremely expensive to live in.

I wish I had the will to do medical billing again, it pays way more ($19-25) but I hate calling insurance companies and answering patient phone calls (especially if it relates to their bills).


----------



## Irsen

Medical Lab tech


----------



## Mat999

SEO consultant. No human contact required.


----------



## Crimson90

I'm a copywriter. But ironically, before, for 3 years I was a mental health therapist ?


----------



## buddyfed

Social Worker


----------



## truant

Self-pub fiction.


----------



## Kevin001

truant said:


> Self-pub fiction.


Let me know where I could buy.


----------



## Shazzy123

I work as an apprentice office manager. I'm also on the board of trustees of two local charities and a youth officer for my local labour party.


----------



## Citarean

I work as a delivery driver three days a week afternoon and evenings. Looking for 5 days now but I the driving job is draining, often I have no break either and so think i'd struggle with 5 days of it. Plus you aren't learning anything the progression is mostly based around managing other people and is given to people who get on with the manager.

Its quite a good job for someone with SA, you can get by without making small talk with customers but you always have the option if you want to try it. You have time to yourself between customers which is something that attracted me to the job at first but it can get pretty lonely, I've found I do often enjoy the start and ends of days when I do interact with colleagues.


----------



## reese444

i'm doug dimmadome owner of the dimmsdale dimmadome?


----------



## ljubo

I live on welfare.

I want to work, but my anxiety is too high, i really need some pills for my anxiety but its not possible for me since i have severe hiatus hernia.


----------



## Eleven

Currently I am not working due to chronic illness issues, but normally I am a more-often-than-not, broke freelance artist, who also wants to go back to school to perfect my trade so I can do something more professional. Howveer between my chronic illnesses and my severe anxiety and where I live it makes it near impossible to fix these issues to get where I have been trying to go.


----------



## littleghost

I wouldn't say I do it for a living, but I earn a small amount of money working part time training children to improve cognitive skills. We can improve their memory, attention span, and processing speed, and even raise their IQ.

For a living, I'd say I'm the wife of a successful businessman.


----------



## Paul

I develop web scripts, at home, interacting with clients only via email and not having nerve for any marketing/networking so my doom is inevitable.


----------



## HenDoggy

I sell propane and propane accessories.


----------



## Nigh7st4R

Worked as an airplane cleaner, which was really nice and chill. But, I pushed myself and got accepted over to the Parts department now. So, I'm obviously freaking out over the change. I start tomorrow... wish me luck :S


----------



## VinMariani

Nigh7st4R said:


> Worked as an airplane cleaner, which was really nice and chill. But, I pushed myself and got accepted over to the Parts department now. So, I'm obviously freaking out over the change. I start tomorrow... wish me luck :S


Congrats on your new job! So how did the first month go? Do you like the new department better?

I will start a new job next Tuesday and am currently starting to freakt out :serious:


----------



## Weeaboo Wuvs You

I'm a Civil Engineer Designer. Basically I help in the design process of roads, bridges, & airports all on the computer. It's tough because of the communication expectations from coworkers.

I've been there for over two years, and am on the verge of quitting because of how extroverted everyone in my office is. I'm so introverted....My mental health has also deteriorated.


----------



## not there yet

Translator/Interpreter. Not the best job for someone struggling with SA.


----------



## MCHB

As of today I'm a Millwright, Welder and Fabricator! That's how I was introduced to the afternoon crew, so that's what I do for a living! :grin2:


----------



## Twilightforce

Break my back for a living.


----------



## wyatthavens

I work at the home depot but I'm going to school to be a medical coder.


----------



## IHate835

Overnight laundry attendant/housekeeping aide for a 101 room hotel. I like 3rd shift because the rest of the housekeeping staff and my bosses aren't there, and I don't have to make awkward conversation with them. (It doesn't help that I have a raging crush on my general manager, so I go completely stupid around him, ugh.) Unfortunately, I do encounter guests occasionally...and I have to force myself to interact with them. When they don't reply to my hello, I'm crushed


----------



## Psychoelle

I work in a games arcade.


----------



## Thatquietgirl27

Postal worker
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MCHB

Build machines


----------



## JH1983

Delivery driver. We deliver for one of the major chains of auto parts stores. It's all done at night after hours, so we don't have to deal with anyone in person. Drop off pallets and boxes and pick up some returns. Same ten stores every night for me and 2000ish miles a week. 

Pretty easy job really if you don't mind some heavy lifting and the year round weather exposure. 90% of it is just driving and listening to audiobooks. And as long as you're doing your job you're pretty much left to your own devices.


----------



## MCHB

JH1983 said:


> Delivery driver. We deliver for one of the major chains of auto parts stores. It's all done at night after hours, so we don't have to deal with anyone in person. Drop off pallets and boxes and pick up some returns. Same ten stores every night for me and 2000ish miles a week.
> 
> Pretty easy job really if you don't mind some heavy lifting and the year round weather exposure. 90% of it is just driving and listening to audiobooks. And as long as you're doing your job you're pretty much left to your own devices.


I have so much respect for truck drivers! I remember when this truck driver came into the shop (he busted his snipe!) I fixed it!  

A lot of the machines that we build are shipped on lowbeds and they have to be balanced properly. Holy Jeebus! I remember balancing a load on a trailer and yup...I don't envy Bob's Job!


----------



## JH1983

MCHB said:


> I have so much respect for truck drivers! I remember when this truck driver came into the shop (he busted his snipe!) I fixed it!
> 
> A lot of the machines that we build are shipped on lowbeds and they have to be balanced properly. Holy Jeebus! I remember balancing a load on a trailer and yup...I don't envy Bob's Job!



What I do probably isn't what most people think of when they think of truck driving. It's closer to Amazon package delivery than over the road semi truck driving. I'm just in a bigger delivery vehicle and I make less stops. But I am licensed to drive the big trucks, also tankers and hauling hazmat. Everything except double or triple trailers and transporting passengers.










This is what my truck looks like on a typical night. This was from Wednesday actually. Only one of my stores had a pallet, so I staged the other stops there on the left so I can just grab them without using the liftgate. I try to keep the right side clear so I can put the pallets I pick up straight to the front. Probably pick up about five pallets a week on average and a few boxes here and there. There's not enough weight to worry about balancing anything and I'll only strap stuff in if necessary. If the store has a forklift I'll just drop the pallet on back and use the forks to scoot it forward enough to get the door shut.

Delivering to the same stores every night combined with not being paid hourly has kind of turned me into an efficiency expert. I'm all about getting done as fast as possible with the least amount of effort on my part since I'm paid the same regardless.

Oh yeah, those gas cans are mine. I go to a neighboring state where gas is a lot cheaper, so I go ahead and take advantage and fill up my cans to save money. The red tub behind the gas cans is my paperwork tub and the one behind that is all my straps. That's all my unsorted paperwork there on the back. That page on top shows if there's any hazmat, how much of each type, and how much goes to each stop. Batteries and windshield washer fluid are actually considered hazardous materials, we're not hauling radioactive stuff or explosives or anything.


----------



## burningpile

I drive a tractor trailer. Driving, waiting, paperwork, more waiting, more driving. It's good.


----------



## SilentLyric

call center.


----------



## blissfuldreams

I used to be an online ESL tutor but I lost my job at the beginning of 2021. I'm currently unemployed and want to take a course to become an administrative assistant.


----------



## CaptainPeanuts

I worked in Retail for 15 years. Mostly stocking shelves and unloading trucks. I finally had enough and moved to the big city and now I am working towards paying off my debt and going to school for something in IT. Thinking right now I'd like to be self employed in some sort of way, it isn't easy and takes a few years to work towards.


----------



## Starcut83

I live. To answer the question more seriously, nothing at the moment, from the idea that we need to do something for a living...sounds so stupid saying, sorry but it's true. I understand money is necessary...I have plans.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I turn food into poop. It's a really easy job but it costs too much.


----------



## pillbugger

As a professional fool, my job consists of making others feel better about their own lives when they learn and laugh about mine. 


* *





But really, I'm a YouTuber. Sounds so degrading. I guess that's why others use the fancy term "content creator". The one and only "job" I had in my life - no education, interviews, connections, teamwork, social etiquette, showing one's ugly mug, or stepping outside one's home required! More can be added to the list if one is crafty enough.

Though I have gone without uploading anything in a while for reasons, leaving viewers in the dark, some which have tried to reach out to me (I'm not a jerk, I've responded to one!). I will attempt to come back, though I may find that a mental barrier might get in the way. I never asked to be a YouTuber, but that's how it goes with the internet - sometimes hobbies and little experiments go haywire.

Despite my inactivity, I still get offers for sponsorships and such, which I haven't accepted. There has always been something in my mind that prevents me from doing certain things and acting certain ways. I cannot and will never ask people to follow and like. Is it pride? Hate? ...Snobbishness? That doesn't make sense. I probably just despise "hustle culture" and maybe work in general. I still treat it as a hobby. Perhaps I'm an idiot. The passive ad revenue is nice, but I don't make much money from my videos, despite the effort, editing and research that I put into them.

I make content about the lesser known and underappreciated, but there is always room for highly requested stuff. I'm proud to say that it was because of me, that some of the obscure, previously unknown projects of others were able to garner enough attention to gather a following. If that's a positive way to use my non-conforming mind, so be it.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

Right now, I'm a phone agent making outbound calls. I work at home.


----------

